# Ayglnu13 (Amy's) PICTURE VAULT! :o)



## ayglnu13

For those who have slower connections: I just want to warn you that most of the pics are semi large files  


I hope every one doesn't mind me starting a new picture thread.But I thought, Nimue has a picture thread...but Fae, Xander, Aerion,Brogan, Patches, and Benny DONT! Now how fair is that???? Not very fairI think!  So instead of starting 10 different threads I decided tostart one big picture thread with all of my pictures that I take!  Sowhat would be a better thing then to start off my picture thread withNEW PICTURES!!! Here are some pics I took today of Nimue's tripoutside! 

Inspecting my brothers new toy that he got for in birthday.







Nimue being VERY mad because I just brushed him






Getting a scratch from sister






Trying to squeeze in this little hole






Some flowers that are finally blooming!








~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## ayglnu13

For every one wondering how to pronounceNimue's name it is NIM-A-WAY.  Attached is a sound clip with the wordNIMUE in it, listen carefully is it in the middle somwhere.

http://www.ibiblio.org/samneill/sounds/merlin/moon.wav


----------



## 

Good idea andpretty Irises i cant wait for mineto bloom , so far only the crocus's lol


----------



## ayglnu13

A picture for all my pets.

Xander=Holland Lop





Fae=Holland Lop





Aerion=Holland Lop





Nimue=Flemish





Benny=Mixed Bunny





Patches=Dutch





Brogan=Baby Holland Lop





Jasmine=Lilac Crowned Amazon





Simon, Cedric, and Benji=Cockatiels





Max=Guinea pig





Dagonet=Guinea pig





Precious (the other one died)=Ringneck Dove





And I have parakeets and fish but I dont have pics of those yet.

~Amy~


----------



## Jenniblu

Amy, lovely pics as per usual. Your pets are all beautiful. Can I borrow Benny for a few decades?


----------



## cirrustwi

I want one of those black hollands!! You can even pick which one I bunny nap, they are all gorgeous.

Hey, isn't it Nimue who lives under your bed? Or is that another bunny?

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

YUP its Nimue!


----------



## bunnylover78642

I love your pictures and especially like the ideaof starting one of all your pets... That is so cool!! It looks like youown a zoo! I am trying but my mom does not agree with me!

Pets;

2 dogs (1 female, 1 male, Midnight, Popcorn)

4 cats (3 females, 1 male, Angel, Tammy, Tiger, Toby, Tiger is pregnant(we can't get her fixed as she is really the stray of the neighborhood)

2 fish (1 femal, 1 male, Princess, George)

3 frogs (shorty, fireball, kikiwana)

3 rabbits (the best for last, 1 female, 2 males, bell, leo, and copper/takoda)

I also own at my dads house 2 hamsters (both male)! I am working on getting a budgie and a hamster!


----------



## cirrustwi

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> YUP its Nimue!


This cracks me up!! I have to know, how do you keep it clean?

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

Well he is litter box trained so it isreally easy to clean. The bottom of the cage is wire with plexi glassover it. He rarely misses so all I have to do is take out his box, dumpit, clean it, and put more shavings in and I am all done (his litterbox is a Rubbermaid container its about 2x2ft). The cage is like 3-4 fthigh so it is real easy to get into if I have to, but I usually dont 

~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## Fluffy

aww great pics ya ll got!!

well heres me dog hes called milo....


----------



## Fluffy

oh and heres muffina nd fluffy

ive alrady posted tis pic but its a cute 1!! lol


----------



## Carolyn

Look at these three bitties!





I can just hear the conversation they're having. Too cute! 

Great pictures,Amy.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Amy I don't think Iever realized you had other bunnies! Do you breed? I might need thoseblack lops! 

Raspberry


----------



## ayglnu13

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Amy I don't think I ever realizedyou had other bunnies! Do you breed? I might need those black lops!
> 
> Raspberry



Yup I do breed, actually I just had my first litter at the beginning ofthis month. We had MAJOR problems though, you can see their progresshere http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6320&forum_id=1They are 8 days old today  Their mother HATED them to she threw themaround the cage and bit one of the babies foot off :X But besides thatthey are doing ok 

~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Thanks for posting Amy. All your animals are gorgeous. Each and everyone is so adorable!

Vickie


----------



## Paulo

Aw, amy, is the mother of the kits nicer now ? Does she give any attention to them now and does she nurse them, or used to ?


----------



## ayglnu13

Carolyn wrote:


> Look at these three bitties!
> I can just hear the conversation they're having. Too cute!
> 
> Great pictures, Amy.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



Thanks Carolyn! Yup those are my rescue birds 






Benji was found by neighbor's sister in their pool :shock: My neighborknew that I took in rescued birds and she called me up and was like "Mysister found this little gray bird in their pool, do you think you haveroom for one more?", How could I say no, so I went over there to seethe bird. This poor bird was missing about 40% of its feathers, it wasmissing 2 toes and had one broken toe, it had this HORRIBLE flaky skin,the poor bird was is REALLY bad shape. But this bird was one of thefriendliest birds I have yet to meet. The moment he saw me he jumped upon my finger and started whistling. I check local pet stores, calledthe police, and animal shelters to see if there had been any report ofa lost bird, but I was unsuccessful and didnt find anything. So now helives with me and the rest of the gang, he was my third rescuedcockatiel 

Cedric was one of my neighbors birds. He lived in this cage that wasmeant for a finch  all he had was a food dish and a water dish. Sothey asked me if I could take another bird...againhow could I resist?He was my first rescued cockatiel.

Simon lived with my sister friend, then he moved to another house andthey didnt like him because he was too loud, so they gave him toanother family who thought he was to messy, then he went back to theoriginal family and they thought he was too messy and loud so heended up with me, he was my second rescued cockatiel.

So thats their stories  

~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## AnnaS

Those are such great stories, your birds are verylucky to end up with you. We only took in one rescue bird when I waslittle, it was a finch and it flew in the window at my mom's work. Wehad a cage from the parrot that flew away(we chased him all over theyard but it was summer so he did not want to go in)so my momtook the bird home. She was very friendly andwould sit on mylap while I petted her.


----------



## ayglnu13

I had zebra finches once...we werent really birdsavvy and they killed each other within a two days :? But I think NOW Iwould know not to buy 2 males....but the pet store also didnt tell methat they would kill each other...both out fault I guess :?

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## ayglnu13

Ok I just posted this post in "Very cold babies" But I figured I could post it here incase some one didnt see the other post.
_____

OK here is picture of the babies...I am just guessing on theircolor because I have NOOOOO idea what color they could be...I am notvery good at guessing and since this is my first litter I am not reallysure what baby holland's colors are 






















Let me know what you think the colors could be


----------



## dajeti2

What a good looking family. The babies are so cute.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

As some of you may know we are going onvacation to NY in May, and we have decided to take Nimue with us! Sohere he is testing out his portable cage  We are trying to get himused to it so it isnt vert scary when we get there  This was theBIGGEST one we could fine!!! :shock:






~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## RusselandRoxy

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> As some of you may know we are going on vacation toNY in May, and we have decided to take Nimue with us! So here he istesting out his portable cage  We are trying to get him used to it soit isnt vert scary when we get there  This was the BIGGEST one wecould fine!!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


Wow - thats soo cool - i've never seen one before - lol!!


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some more pics of Brogan


----------



## RusselandRoxy

Aww hes so sweet and furry!

Leanne


----------



## Carolyn

Your pictures are so beautiful, Amy.

As to the cocktiels, I love their stories! I had gotten onefor my Mother when my Father died. She always had acollection of birds, but never had a pet bird of her own. Gother the cocktiel because they're so personable and they talk and theylive a good long life, generally - if I'm not mistaken. 

When my mother had taken a bad fall and broke her ankle in a fewplaces, she had to go to a nursing home because she needed to go tophysical therapy and needed a hospital bed, etc. The birdstopped eating after the first few days of her being gone. Ipacked up that bird, and brought it to the nursing home.(Luckily, no one stopped me on my way in with the bird in thecage.) 

Mom's room was the most popular on the floor with thepatients. She loved it, the bird loved it, and so did all thevisitors and nurses.

Thank you so much for sharing your stories with me. I reallyloved reading about how you came to save the day forthem. 





-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Cockatiels really are amazing creatures. I haveheard of cockatiels dying of a broken heart because their owners passedaway. They are such personable birds  

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy

Awww everyone has great pics!!! thanks for showing us!!


----------



## chiquita090

I'm not good at posting pictures! lol I'll firsttry to post one of Bailey, a dog I grew up with. She lives with my mom,I still see her all the time since my mom and I only live 3 blocks awayfrom each other.


----------



## chiquita090

Ugh...didn't work how it was supposed to. Um...ok, I'll try again. This pic's of the other grew up with, Devin.


----------



## chiquita090

Alright, I give up! I wish I could get it to showin my post but I guess the link to the pic'll have to do. Here's one ofme and Eli, a pit bull I rescued that was abandoned in a dog park as apuppy.


----------



## chiquita090

Hmm! Do I have to hit the preview button beforeposting in order for the pic to post itself in the post?? That's soweird!! haha Don't know how I did it but I did it...


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, I'm thinking of getting the sameexact carrier for Apollo. Apparently Nimue likes it. Brogan is such adoll baby. Kiss that sweet little nose once for me. I love hiscoloring. He's gorgreous.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

dajeti2 wrote:


> Amy, I'm thinking of getting the same exact carrier for Apollo. Apparently Nimue likes it.
> 
> Tina




oooo he didnt like it at first AT ALL! He went around the cage tryingto get out of it, pulling on all of the siding. But after like 5minutes he figured "Hey its ok, kinda comfy too!" and did his normalNimue thing and took a nap. He didnt like the puppy training padseither, he bunched them up and stuck them in the corner, guess I amgonna have to buy him a regular litter box 

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642

I have tried the puppy pads to and had to give upafter my buns thought they were something to chew on, attack, andeat... Naughty buns:X!


----------



## ayglnu13

Oooo the fun of pictures 








~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

Amy, you need to watch out posting all these picsof your gorgeous kits or you will have a real problem keeping thebunnynappers away.


----------



## ayglnu13

More pics 


































































~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642

I love all the pics with the flower in them...How are they? Have any of their eyes opened yet...? They are startingto look like bunnies!


----------



## ayglnu13

Hello! Today we were supposed to go to the Museum of Science inBoston....well that didnt happen..... We were going to turn off ontothe exit to head to the MOS and my mom missed the exit :? Of course shestarted to panic and didnt know what to do...so I told her that wecould just get off on the next exit and then turn around and go backon. So after about 30 minutes go trying to get back on the highway wemade it. Then when we were just about to turn onto the road that goesto the MOS she missed the turn again :X ! When we turned around thecorner this is what we were on...







THE ZAKIM BRIDGE!!!!!! HOW DID WE GET THERE?!!! 

By this time I was just getting a huge kick out of the fact that wewere WICKED lost! And just started taking pics of EVERYTHING!  

P.S My uncle co-made the Zakim bridge 


SOOOO after driving around for a while we saw a sign for the beach, andwe figured "What the heck lets just go to the beach!" so we did! Hereare some more pics of the trip to the MOS that ended up at the beach 


























The only bad thing about this beach was the PLANES! They were soooo low!






~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Beautiful pictures, Amy. That blue sky is gorgeous!

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

That's amazing how close you can get to the airplanes.

Didn't they just have the Boston Marathon?

Rainbows!


----------



## Jenniblu

**Thinking**I must not be jealous**

Beautiful pictures Amy!


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya the planes were wicked close, I also used my zoom so it made it seem really close.

The Boston Marathon was yesterday  The beginning is actually in themiddle of my town  So we were there all day, it was really fun, butnow I am super tired, and my legs hurt 

I was gonna take pics yesterday, but I forgot my camera :?
~Amy


----------



## m.e.

hahaha, Amy, you can *definitely* tell you're from New England!



> we were _WICKED_ lost!
> 
> the planes were _wicked_ close


----------



## ayglnu13

> Beautiful pictures, Amy. That blue sky is gorgeous!
> 
> -Carolyn





> **Thinking**I must not be jealous**
> 
> Beautiful pictures Amy!




Thanks! I have like no artist skills like painting and drawing, so taking pictures is my way of being artistic  

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

m.e. wrote:


> hahaha, Amy, you can *definitely* tell you're from New England!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were _WICKED_ lost!
> 
> the planes were _wicked_ close
Click to expand...


Yup I am a true Newenglander  I have lived here my whole life  Ithink we were beeped at like 70 times, and there was like NO traffic atall today! 

~Amy


----------



## m.e.

heh...

Yep, I was born in Boston, and have lived in Mass, New Hampshire, andMaine. The weather's been gettin' wicked nice around here, ayuh.


----------



## Jenniblu

Heehee. I like reading the way ya'll (country accent) type - reminds me of that movie "Delores Claiborne."


----------



## ayglnu13

Jenniblu wrote:


> Heehee. I like reading the way ya'll (country accent) type - reminds me of that movie "Delores Claiborne."



Never heard of that movie, I will have to go rent it  

I try to not drop my "R's" like most Bostonions do, but I always seemto talk like this "Hey mom whea'dya paak the caaa" a usually I say "caRright" but some times it slips 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

m.e. wrote:


> heh...
> 
> Yep, I was born in Boston, and have lived in Mass, New Hampshire, andMaine. The weather's been gettin' wicked nice around here, ayuh.




Ya we are finally getting NORMAL weather! The ice on our lake justmelted like 3-4 weeks ago...this was the LONGEST winter we have everhad! And I NEVER want to see snow again! EVER! 



~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some pics of my rabbit Fae whois the one who hates her litter. She was WICKED grumpy in thesepictures, and you can definitely see it!  











Fae watching TV (She LOVES to watch TV!! )






And here is a pic of here looking at me and saying "HEY LADY GET THAT FLASH OUT OF MY FACE "
Look at that tongue!!!!






~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

P.S I stopped taking pics of her after stuck her tongue out at me!! 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

What awesome pictures Amy. They all turned out so good. You definitely have a talent with the camera.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom

Wow....I love the pictures....of both the scenery and the rabbit (especially the bun). KEEP 'EM COMING!

Peg


----------



## ayglnu13

We had another day trip today  Thistime we went to the Rodger Williams Zoo  And of course I had to takepictures  Here are some of my better ones.






These poor Elephants were chained to the floor, I hate seeing animals like that 




































And here is one we took for the Forum!!  A giant white rabbit!!






~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642

Oh, I love those pictures... Especially of that Cat!! I love cats, they are so wonderfull!!


----------



## ayglnu13

thanks

~Amy


----------



## 

OK Amy I have seen Enough !!!

Time for you to start putting thesepictures in a portfolio andmaking the rounds to post cardand greetings card big wigs, You take Awsomepictures , with this Talentyou should be making somethingof it . so hit the phone lineshit the pavement get cracking ,Your time has come girlfriend, You have a brightfuture as a Photogorpher , use itwisely start NOW!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Fae is so cute! Look at those cheeks!


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey every one  This is my rabbitXander dressed up in a sweater  Dont worry he only had it on for like5 minutes, but boy was it cute!!








~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh ya, poor Nimue has to go to the vet'stoday  He has this HUGE (1 Inch) like red mark on the back of hisneck. We are thinking he might have mites :? Then they got itchy and hescratched it so much that is stared bleeding :? Poor little man, heHATES the vet, hopefully I will be able to get home with out beingbitten by him! Pray all goes well and that it isnt anything moreserious then mites!

Thanks!
~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Poor Nimue! I hope all goes well at the vet's.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Will definitely pray, Amy. Please let us know as soon as you get back what the vet said.





-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Were off to the vets! Let ya know what happend when we get back!! 

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

I hope Nimue is okay.


----------



## dajeti2

Xander looks adorable in a sweeter.

I hope Nimue is ok. I really hope the poor little guy is ok.Poor baby has an owee. I'm thinking of you.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Were back!  Nimue is...OK :? Hedoesnt have mites, but the vet is testing for Tapeworm! How would hehave gotten that?!?! She was like "you need to keep him away from otheranimals, because it is contagious, and it is contagious to humans too!"EWWWWW :X I have no need for TAPEWORM! Well the vet bill was $100 whichwas OK, but thats my whole weeks earnings....oh well it was worth is 

~Amy


----------



## cuddlexoverload

aw! poor baby. hopefully its not that.. and its just like an irritation? :-/


----------



## bunnylover78642

I hope it is not tapeworm... When I was five astray cat came around gave it to our cat, and everybody in the familyended up getting it, though we ended up fine. I really hated it and theis lots of diaherria involved. Hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is Nimue all ready to go to the vets! And boy was he MAD! 






The crate JUST fits him, though it was orginally used for dogs :shock:






This is why we brought him to the vets, it started as a bald spot and then he scratched it and it bled 






~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

I went to NY this weekend, AGAINT MY OWN WILL! :shock:

Can you tell I didnt want to go??? 

Anyways we went to a zoo (again) and here are some pictures I took  Though the trip didnt end happy  (Story at end of post)


"You cant see me can you??"







"Hello ladies"






OMG this psycho peacock just DIDNT STOP chasing the ladies!!! 






Santa Goat







ATTACK DEER!!! (These deer were really SCARY!)






"Do you have my dinner?"






This poor Rhino looked SOOOO bored, I felt really bad for it. My sister and I decided that we should go and give it a hug 











Attack piggies 






"Barbie and Ken Llamas"






She so is barbie!






Some very cute baby goats!











Baby bear being sneaky 






"ooooo fingers"






All this baby wanted to do was lick fingers  






And now to the sad part of this post....

This is the bird I named "Baby"







Do you notice what is in his cage?....nothing....thats what is in his cage.  This cockatoo had NOTHING in his cage...

No perch...

No toys...

No friend...

Nothing 

When we went into the "Bird Barn" it smelled SOOOOO BAD! It wasseriously one of the WORST smells I have ever smelled! Why we went inI'll never know! 

There had to have been 300 birds in there, ranging from a cage full offinches to cages full of Macaws! But then I saw this cage that hadnothing in it except this lone Sulfur crested cockatoo. All the otherbirds had friends and at least a perch! I went around looking for a zookeeper to see if maybe they were cleaning it or something, I found noone, I even looked around the building for some one! I couldnt findany one within literally a half a mile, we were the only ones!

This is what he was like when we first saw him..

http://us.share.geocities.com/nyzoopictures/1.MOV

(2900 KB)

If you look at his tail feathers during the movie, you will notice thatthey are completely ruined because he has to sit on the bars all day..

Here is another movie to show what his cage is like..

(at the end of this movie he turned and said heeeeeeeelllooo *wish there was sound*)

http://us.share.geocities.com/nyzoopictures/2.MOV

(4800 KB)


And here is a picture of his cage (incase the movie didnt work)






He was one of the sweetest birds I have ever seen; I really don't understand why this bird was all alone

His food dish was COVERED in flies, the only thing that was clean inthere was his water dish (I was VERY shocked to find it clean)

His predicament really frustrated me to the point where I was crying!And I never cry! I must have spent 45 minutes just scratched thislittle guys head, I really miss him.











My mom and I are going to be writing the zoo a letter, and it wont be a very happy letter either.

Thanks for listening to me rant 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Beautiful pictures, Amy! 

I wish you could adopt that bird. How very sad to hear that story. It's heartbreaking. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Amy, I would mention in the letter that you runa bird rescue and would be willing to take the bird and house it inmore asuitable environment.


----------



## 

Amy : Hon when youwrite that letter include a copy of thevideo and a copy ofthe pictures !!! it will go a LONGER wayto convince them to fix thispoor birds situation , I hearyou Hon my heart wentout to the poor bird ,I have always wanted a cockatoo, they are beautifull and intelegent birds, and dont deserve that typeof treatemnt , Also you can adda petition to hte letter forbetter treatment , and Livingconditions , I will be the firstto sign that ! Alsobee cheely andask is there anywaypossable you could adopt thatbird , Keep you letter to thefacts , dont go off on a tangentand dont get nasty ,they will disregard you asa trouble makeer if youget nasty and threateningwith them, If you dont get areply back from them in 7 to10 days follow up anotherletter stating you would liketo hear of anyupgrades of itsliving conditions , If then you hearnothing back call theASPCA and report them .

Amy I am such a ditz ,How did Mr Nim makeout with the vet ,??/ is he better yet?? and how is little Brogan ?


----------



## ayglnu13

gypsy wrote:


> Amy : Hon when you write that letter include a copy of the videoand a copy of the pictures !!! it will go a LONGER way to convince themto fix this poor birds situation , I hear you Hon my heart went out tothe poor bird , I have always wanted a cockatoo , they are beautifulland intelegent birds , and dont deserve that type of treatemnt , Alsoyou can add a petition to hte letter for better treatment , and Livingconditions , I will be the first to sign that ! Also bee cheely and askis there anyway possable you could adopt that bird , Keep you letter tothe facts , dont go off on a tangent and dont get nasty , they willdisregard you as a trouble makeer if you get nasty and threatening withthem, If you dont get a reply back from them in 7 to 10 days follow upanother letter stating you would like to hear of any upgrades of itsliving conditions , If then you hear nothing back call the ASPCA andreport them .




Wow Gypsy and Jenniblu, Thanks for all the tips.

I will definitely do everything you both said to do! 

My mom also said that if there is any way that we can adopt him we will  

Most of the birds in that house were in the same condition as he was,but they all had friends and perches. Their food was on the floor, andthere were TONS of droppings on the walls, and it smelled in there likenothing I have ever smelled, and the worst was there was NO ONE aroundthere to take care of them. Ya know usually they have a zoo keeper inthere so you can ask questions and such, no such person.

I am a little worried about the letter sounding dumb so when we write it would you guys mind critiquing it?

~Amy

P.S.

If you have any suggestions for the letter I would be more then pleased to hear them


----------



## ayglnu13

I cannot believe what I just found!!! 

http://www.wildlifepimps.com/CatskillFactsheet.pdf

A whole page against the Catskill game farm! Which was the place we went too! I had NOOOO idea!! :shock:

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

Amy, you are so kind and loving to allcreatures. I hope they either let you have the bird orimprove its conditions. You know, I've never evenexperiencedbad smelling birds/bird cages except for poorlykept chickens. How that place can have smelly cages and stillput the animals on display is beyond me.


----------



## ayglnu13

Well they werent really on display...:?

When we walked into the "Bird Garden" there were cages everywhere, butnone were filled :? We were trying to find the cafteria but we stumbledupon this big pink building which had a 10 by 10 inch sign that said"Bird Barn". It was open, so we walked in, I'm still not sure if wewere supposed to be in there :shock: but I am glad we did. 

Here are some of the other birds. I am kinda kicking myself that I didnt get pictures of the other birds cages.
















~Amy

P.S. There was also a cage that was the same size as the cockatoo's cage that had atleast 30 guniea pigs in it :X


----------



## ayglnu13

Jenniblu wrote:


> Amy, you are so kind and loving to all creatures. I hope theyeither let you have the bird or improve its conditions. You know, I'venever even experienced bad smelling birds/bird cages except for poorlykept chickens. How that place can have smelly cages and still put theanimals on display is beyond me.




It smelled so bad that my little brother was gaging. As soon as myfamily walked in the door they turned around because the smell was sobad, I was the only one who wanted to go in and see the birds, everyone else came in after I had been in there for like 5 minutes andwouldnt come out 

When we were walking around the "Bird Barn" there was this vent thatyou had to pass and every who passed it had to hold their nose! :X 


~Amy


----------



## 

Those poor pooranimals , I feel so bad , Ihave been there Catskill GamePark but it was years ago andin immaculate condition! ? omg I cantbelieve they have let it go sofar down hill . When writing such a letterhon Never worry aboutsounding dumb ,besides there isnt a dumbbone in your body , you write welland articulate perfectly , youwill do fine. and Yes i willcritique it for you . 

By the sounds this may go farabove what the owners and workstaff will handle Im thinkingmaybe you should contactsomeone of authority ( sp ) . By thesounds the place needs a close down and cleanup quickly , I was noticing theRhino that one worries me alsoRhinos souldnt get depressedlike that , its just not normal, They are solatairey creaturesin nature but the poor thingjust looks off if you kow whati mean ?. arg my keyboard isskipping again bear with me iwill try and get thru and fix errors, Imthinking a formal letter of complaint is in order .


----------



## ayglnu13

I know what ya mean about the Rhino's, they really did look very sad...here are more pics of their cages..






















The one in the back was in this small pen that was covered in mud and there was a huge puddle in half of the pen.





> formal letter of complaint



I am not quite sure what that is, considering this is the first time Ihave ever seen abuse at a zoo. What would be an example of one? I hopeI am not asking too much, I just dont want this letter to be ignored bythe zoo.

~Amy


----------



## 

Amy a Pm on the way .


----------



## Jenniblu

*gypsy wrote:*


> Those poor poor animals, I feel so bad , Ihave been there Catskill GamePark but it was years ago andin immaculate condition! ? omg I cantbelieve they have let it go sofar down hill . When writing such a letterhon Never worry aboutsounding dumb ,besides there isnt a dumbbone in your body , you write welland articulate perfectly , youwill do fine. and Yes i willcritique it for you .
> 
> By the sounds this may go farabove what the owners and workstaff will handle Im thinkingmaybe you should contactsomeone of authority ( sp ) . By thesounds the place needs a close down and cleanup quickly , I was noticing theRhino that one worries me alsoRhinos souldnt get depressedlike that , its just not normal, They are solatairey creaturesin nature but the poor thingjust looks off if you kow whati mean ?. arg my keyboard isskipping again bear with me iwill try and get thru and fix errors, Imthinking a formal letter of complaint is in order .


You know Gypsy hit the nail on the head. Looking at thesepictures, I think it is beyond a letter. You should contactyour local SPCA and tell them the condition the zoo is in and show themthe pictures.The animals seem to be in horribleconditions. 30 guinea pigs in a cage? Oh, heckno!!! And the rhino pens look cramped and dirty.The muddy areas could be a breeding ground for all sorts ofdiseases (mosquitoes, gnats, etc.). Horrible!


----------



## 

Amy : 

Never fear asking toomuch , that really canthappen when it comes to abuse , I willhelp any animal orhuman who is beinggrossly neglected as theseanimals are , never fearhon I will back you110 % all the way.


----------



## ayglnu13

Should I include that I will contact theASPCA if the conditions dont change or should I leave that part out?and just hope that they do reply?

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is the finished letter...

Dear Catskill Game Farm, 

I am writing this letter as a Formal Complaint to the Conditions of theBird section and the Rhino section that were witnessed on May 3rd 2005at 11:30 AM.

I noticed that in the Rhino Pen there was lack of decent paint andadequate dry ground for these animals to stand on and or rest on asthere was a large puddle taking up most of their area. (See picture A)

After we visited the Rhinos we headed up to visit the Bird Barn. Whentrying to locate a door to the bird barn we passed a vent where thishorrific smell was coming out of it. We then entered the barn andnoticed that this smell was coming from inside this Bird Barn. Uponentering we noticed that these birds were in horrible conditions, hereare some examples: Lack of proper ventilation, some walls were coveredin droppings, no toys what so ever, some cages didnt even have perchesfor the birds to sit on, and they had flies in their food. 

There was one bird in particular that was the worst off, the SulfurCrested Cockatoo. This bird is an extremely exotic bird that requiresextensive care. This cockatoo had literally nothing in his cage exceptfor a food dish and a water dish (see picture B) 

This Cockatoo didnt even have a perch. Cockatoos are VERY socialanimals and need stimulation whether it is from human contact, toys, orother cockatoos. I have owned parrots for quite a long time and duringthat whole time I have NEVER seen such a lonely and neglected parrot asthis one. This Cockatoo is such a sweet bird (see picture C) and Idon't understand why he didnt have any accessories with him in thecage. 

This cockatoo also had flies in his food, and as you very well mightknow flies can cause serious diseases in birds, which can lead todeath. I also noticed that his nails were very long and they obviouslyhad not been trimmed in quite a long time, if a birds nails areallowed to grow to longer there could be more trouble regarding thebirds feet. 
I am really amazed that this bird hasnt plucked his feathers out ofboredom; if you don't act soon you may end up with some very bald birds.

I run a small bird rescue in MA and would be willing to take this birdin if you are not able to produce a better living space for him or youdon't wish to improve his conditions. I don't want to have to call theASPCA but I will if I don't hear of any improvements. 

I am not here to cause trouble; I just want to see these birds livingin better conditions, if they continue living in what they are now Itruly believe that some of them may die.

Sincerely,
Amy 


(A)





(B)





(C)







PLEASE feel free to critique and let me know of any grammatical errors 

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

> I am not here to causetrouble; I just want to see these birds (use *animals*instead)living in better conditions, if they continue livingin what they are now I truly believe that some of them may die.


Maybe also add that you would like to know what measures they plan totake to improve their conditions. Thatthey maycontact you to let you know about the improvements andthatyou alsoplan tocontact them in X amount of time tofollow up on this situation.&lt;--- _Something likethis maybe?_


----------



## ayglnu13

Awesome idea 

here is what I added....(The bold is the new part)

Irun a small bird rescue in MA and would be willing to take this bird inif you are not able to produce a better living space for him or youdon't wish to improve his conditions. I don't want to have to call theASPCA but I will if I don't hear of any improvements. 
*

I would like to know what measures you plan on taking to improve theirconditions. Please contact me and let me know about their improvements,if I don't hear from you within two weeks I plan to send a follow upletter, if I still don't hear from you I will call the ASPCA.
*

I am not here to cause trouble; I just want to see these animalsliving in better conditions, if they continue living in what they arenow I truly believe that some of them may die. 


Should I make it two weeks or three weeks? Is two weeks not long enough?

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

Excellent I think. Hey Gypsy...we need your stamp of approval...


----------



## ayglnu13

YayI'm glad you like it!  Ittook me like 3 hours to write,I must have rewritten all ofthose sentences like 100 times! I really REALLY hope they dont ignoremy letter!

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642

I haven't been on in a while but I am back andglad to ketch up on this post!! I am glad you wrote to the zoo and Ihope things improve. Me and my sister want a bird (something that will"sing") but my mom says they are just smelly and messy so we can't getone though we came close to buying a budgie once.


----------



## ayglnu13

Birds are AWESOME!They are probably even with bunnies on my "Best pet list"! They dontsmell at all, unless you dont clean them obviously  But anything cansmell if you dont clean it. Yes birds are messy but only if you puttheir food where the can throw the seeds out of the cage. 

If you get a feeder like this one







There are virtually no messes  

~Amy


----------



## 

STAMP OF APPROVAL, Only give the 7 to 10 days for aresponse and 30 days for improvement.


----------



## ayglnu13

SENT!



Hopefully they will reply :?

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642

Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

What's going on, Amy? How's little Brogan? We need pictures!

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey! I have not been able to post picturebecause I broke the UBS connector:shock:But my dad hadordered a new one which should be in any day now! sohopefully I will be able to add some more pictures with in a coupledays.

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey I have some new pics....although they are not of rabbits....

I havent had the heart to take pics ofrabbits yet, because everytime I do I think of Brogan 



Just some flowers from around the yard...














These two pics are the inside of a tulip 















Out side of a tulip









^^I have NO idea what kindaflower this is ^^


Pictures of the Huskys I work with....

This is Boulder













And this is Denver



















We're missing Apen in these pics, she isnt a very nice dog

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

Amy, I know you are probably tired of hearingthis, but...*you have major photography talent girl!*While I liked the pics of the huskies, the flowers imply blew meaway. Wow! Wow! Wow! ink iris:


----------



## 

Just STUNNING Amy , 

more more!!!!!!!!awsome job Kiddo Ilove it .


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks :sunshine: I love taking pics,flowers are MUCH easier to take then the dogs...because they dont move!OMG those dogs didnt STOP moving! 

~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Awesome pics, Amy. You really have "the eye" girl!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Amy, I know you are probably tired of hearing this,but...*you have major photography talent girl! *While Iliked the pics of the huskies, the flowers imply blew meaway. Wow! Wow! Wow! ink iris:




:blueribbon:No Doubt! You, Tina and Dajeti2!


----------



## bunnylover78642

WOW your pictures are so awesome!! I also lovetaking photos and finally convinced my mom to buy me a digitalcamera... of course it could have something to do with me aciddentlydropping and shattering the camera she already had.


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some new Rupert pics!  Just took them like 10 minutes ago! 

























Here is he with Dash, they were awesomefriends, sadly they were only friends for a short time 







(sorry the pic is so blurry they were running all over the place )



~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

And here is apicture of my new "little" guy, we are picking him up saturday!  Andanother plus is I get to meetCAROLYN!








~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

The pictures are Awesome as usual. I love your pictures. You have such a good eye.

Merlin is a doll. Can't wait to see more pics. Hug Carolyn for me.

Tina


----------



## bunnee mom

Amy, your pics are wonderful. Rupert is such a little cutie-pie


----------



## Fluffy

aww wo gr8 pics! so adorable!! wow lil cutie!


----------



## ayglnu13

He is a good littleguy, he is my sister's though. He doesnt like me very much for someweirdreason

But my sister LOVES him, so thank you to M.E. forintroducing us to him

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy

lol he is a cutie though!! lol yer Thanks!!! lol


----------



## m.e.

ayglnu13 wrote:


> He is a good little guy, he is mysister's though. He doesnt like me very much for some weird reason
> 
> But my sister LOVES him, so thank you to M.E. forintroducing us to him
> 
> ~Amy



I am just *so*, *so* glad he got a good home:hug:


----------



## ayglnu13

He loves my sisterand he LOVES my mom...but he HATES me...I really have NO idea why...buteverytime he sees me he gives me an evil bunny death glare! Like he isgoing to hurt me the next time I sleep or something! I never did*anything* to him, but when ever I come near him, hannah,or my mom he glares at me! :shock:

Figures I did all the planning and such to get him and he stillhates me! 

Ohhhh well, atleast he likes my sister 

And I have Nimue and soon Merlin to comfort me 

~Amy


----------



## heth

Amy.. have you heard anything back from the zoo yet? Just curious to know what happened to those poor animals!


----------



## Carolyn

ayglnu13 wrote:


> And here is a picture of my new"little" guy, we are picking him up saturday!  And another plus is Iget to meetCAROLYN!??
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Amy




I'm SO Psyched you posted a picture of Merlin in your Home Thread!! :jumpforjoy: 

Tucker, Fauna, Cali, and I can't _wait_ to meet you. 

Through yet another coincidence attached to Merlin's rescue, today Iwas on the highway that you'll be traveling to get to my place. I tookreally detailed directions, and am confident that you won't have aproblem finding us.

We'll let your sister wait in the car while I take you to your Baby.:wink: No Way is Merlin going to love anyone more than you. I justcan't wait to introduce you both. Only 2 more days to get through! 

I just can't wait for you to get him. He's going to be so happy to hearyour voice and have you take him Home - where he belongs.

:heart:

-Carolyn


----------



## irishmist

Amy

Did you every recieve any reply from that zoo?

Susan


----------



## ayglnu13

No I didnt, I wasplanning to write back to them, but I didnt know what to write. We areactually going up there in a week or two, so I figured I would check itout and see if they did anything to make it better.

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG look what I found!

http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wooly-wabbit.html

Then click onJaleebi -Video1 

It is the CUTEST movie clip ever!  

I cant wait until Merlin comes boundin around the room like that 

~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun

Amy, that's a really interesting site. Thosebunnies are fabulous - I bet the things she makes are justbeautiful! - Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya the pictures shetook of her scarves are GOREGOUS! But she sells them for like $100 andthere is no way I could afford an $100 scarf! 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wooly-wabbit.html
> 
> Then click onJaleebi -Video1
> 
> I cant wait until Merlin comes boundin around the room like that
> 
> ~Amy




Tsk, Oh How Cuuuuuute! I can see why you'd want a GiantAngora after seeing these videos. They really are adorablethe way they bounce...and those ears! Those MarvelousEars!! 

I can't wait for Merlin to come in a room like that either. He looks so bummed in this picture after seeing that clip.







-Carolyn


----------



## bunnee mom

OMG...those rabbits on that site are socute! Amy, did you watch the video of Burfi chinning thelittle cat toy....ADORABUN!!! I love their namestoo....Burfi! Sounds like he would be a cute fuzzy littlebunny.

Sheesh....I kept thinking my next bun was gonna be a Flemish.....nowI'm not so sure! Angora's are probably alot of work...Ibetter research this.

Pretty soon I'll end up like Tina and have all kinds of bunnies running around my house! LOL :shock: I love them all!


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh trust me I have watched those clips OVER and OVER!! I just LOVE THEM! 

They are like little sheep dogs bounding around!! 

I love Merlin so much and I havent even met him!

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi

I'm so glad you are taking Merlin. He'll have a great home.

After watching those clips, I totally want one of those furrybeasts. I'm leaving my long haired cat with my mom when wemove (he's terrified of my dog and Sampson, of all things), maybe I'llhave to get a long haired bunny. You're going to think I'mnuts, but I always have these awful dreams, I'm just strange like that,but last night, I dreamed I was getting an angora. Nuts huh?

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

Maybe your meant to have one  Just as I am  

*

I mean there were SO many coincidences leading up to me getting Merlin...

I had been searchingto adopt anAngora for a coupleof months and then out of the blue I get an email from some woman namedVikki in CT and she asked if I could take her 9 rabbits because she hadto sell her house. I said NO way could I fit 9 more rabbits in myhouse! I told her that I could take two, so she gave me a list of thebreeds of rabbits she had and Angora was one of them! So I told her Iwould take the Angora and the Holland. Well she email me back and toldme she is afraid to brush the Angora because she didnt want him tobleed...so I said I would take the Angora and shave it. Well I wassupposed to meet her half way in between MA and CT, well I waited 90minutes and she never showed up, I was so angry...1 because I wouldntget the Angora and 2 because she severely wasted my time. Well I emailher when I got home and she said she had been in a car accident and allthe bunnies ran away....whatever....

So I get on the computer the next day and what do I see! I seeVittorets post about finding a home for Merlin! Well I wanted to playit cool, incase some one else was interested as well....we my coolnesslasted about 5 minutes and i was like "I WILL TAKE HIM!!!!!"

Well it just so happens that his name is Merlin, and I own his wife "Nimue"...Ha Ha...

If any one has seen the movie Merlin it would make more sense 

Then Carolyn PMed me, and said what a great boy he was, and I knew then it was meant to be 



Haha thanks for listening to me ramble 



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Not only that, but the prefix in Amy's number is the same prefix as mine. It was very odd to find that out. 

Also, timing couldn't have been better because Vittoret was gettingquite concerned about Merlin because he seemed bummed out and Vittoretdidn't have the time or knowledge on how to deal with an Angora.

He's got such a soft soul. This little boy has been waiting for justthe right person to come along. When Vittoret emailed me, he was sobummed and you could tell he felt that time was ticking because ifMerlin didn't get a home and the care he needed soon, it wouldn't helphis health and immune system. Between the heat, his coat, and knowingthat the little guy was desperate to be loved, he was really in aquandry. I suggested he post on the forum and with a prayer, hoped thatsomeone wonderful would adopt this baby boy because he's so gentle. 

I absolutely couldn't believe Amy was the one to step up. When I foundout that she was in search of a Giant Angora, it blew me away becausewe found the breed she was looking for. To think that his name wasMerlin - really did seem like magic was involved. It's great he's a boyand that now she has the pair: Nimue and Merlin. 

When Amy and I unwrapped the idea of when she could come and get herbaby, I think both of us were shocked that 4 days later, she'd be onher way to Tucker Town to get her baby. 

I simply can't wait for Merlin and Amy to meet and begin their livestogether. I can't imagine the joy in Merlin's heart when he finallymeets his mom and realizes that he's getting out of here and going tothe home he's always dreamed of and patiently waited for. 

We've got one more full day to go through and our baby will soon beunited with his Loving Mom. It's amazing how it was just meant to be. Ifeel sorry for the angora that Amy was trying to save last weekend. I'mhard pressed to believe the story about the car accident and thebunnies escaping, but there's nothing we can do about that. I'm SOgrateful that Merlin's break has finally come. 

:magicwand:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

Amy, have you seen any pictures of Megan's MrWiggles? I think he is like Merlin, and he is gorgeous. I hope Megandoesn't mind if a post a photo of Mr Wiggles.




document.body.className = 'themeBody'; 










[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]I am excited for you, Amy. This was meant tobe!- Jan[/align]


----------



## ayglnu13

The picture doesnt show 

And I actually did a search on her nametoday and I was looking at all of the Mr. wiggles pictures  SO CUTE! I think he is a German angora though, but I dont really know whatthe difference is 

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

When you get him, you must immediately post pixof those adorable pom-pom ears! Godluck to you and have a safe drive toand from!

-Tiffany


----------



## ayglnu13

You betcha I will!!!!

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

ONE MORE DAY !!


----------



## ayglnu13

Merlinhere ICOME!!!



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

He's going to be so happy to be shaved.

Poor guy does look sohot.



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Just looking at himmakes mehot!



~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

Congrats Amy...can't wait to see pics and hearhow he's doing!! And Kudos to Carolyn for helping to arrange the wholething...its great for all involved! :angel:


----------



## ayglnu13

Alright every one! I am leaving in an hour to go and get Merlin!!!  

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Oh, happy day! You're both lucky! Get those clippers ready...

And say hi to Carolyn in person for me! Drive safe, dear!


----------



## ayglnu13

Actually I am kindanervous about the driving part :shock:Carolyn game me AWESOMEdirections, but I have only been driving a month, and this will be mylongest trip yet. I am guessing it will take me 2 and a half hours toget there, give or take. And the longest I have ever driven before waslike an hour. So pray that I dont get too lost or anything  WithCarolyn's directions I dont think I will, but with me ya never know

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Amy, :wave:

It's normal to be nervous about the drive. Just take your time andyou'll be okay. Stick to the speed limit on the Pike because copspatrol that heavily. Once you're off the Pike, you'll be driving onpretty roads and in the country. 

You have my number. Don't hesitate to use it if you have any questionsabout where you are or things aren't looking right as to what thedirections say. Call me as many times as you wish to feel comfortable -or you to to double check on anything you get concerned about.

Again, just take your time and you'll be fine. When you get done withthis trip, you'll feel so empowered. I give you a lot of credit fordoing this - especially after only having your license a short time. 

Set the cruise control when you get on the Pike, put on some good music, and picture Merlin. 

Talk soon and see you in a couple of hours. :jumpforjoy:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Set the cruise control when you get on the Pike,



Haha omg I would but in my mom'scarit doesnt even work!  

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Oops!

You'll be fine. You can do this. Just take your time.


----------



## naturestee

Amy, I always forget how young you are! You haveto be one of the most responsible teenagers I've talked to for a longtime. Can you rub some of that off onto my 14 year old nephew? He andhis sibs and cousins were a package deal with my husband. I swear I wasmore mature at that age!

You'll be fine driving that far. Like Carolyn said, just take your time. 

I can't wait to see pics of Merlin!


----------



## Carolyn

Couldn't agree more, naturestee. Amy is anamazingly mature and intelligent woman for the age she is. I'm glad I'mnot the only one that has said it to her. She's got it together.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jazzaroosky

Aww, all your babies are so beautiful!! Is Nimaue a New Zealand?


----------



## Carolyn

Amy Successfully Bunnynapped Merlin! 

:gun: :dragster:


-Carolyn


----------



## zoecat6

Nimue is a Flemish Giant.


----------



## dajeti2

OHH Amy. I am just thrilled to piecesfor you. I can't imagine Merlin getting a better Mommy than you. Ican't wait to see the pictures I know you will be taking of him.

CONGRATULATIONS!!

:groupparty:

Tina


----------



## bunnee mom

Glad to hear that Amy made it there safe&amp; sound to pickup precious Merlin. Hope her returntrip home goes well.

Can't wait to see more pics of Merlin!


----------



## Ally

I am so happy for you, Amy!

*WOO HOO!!!*

Ally


----------



## Carolyn

Ammmyy...Merrrrlinnnn???

Where ARE You??????

:waiting: 


-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee

Now, now, Carolyn. She has to make sure Merlinis comfy and then stare at him for a while before she logs on. I knowI would!


----------



## Alley

Or maybe she's taking pictures for us


----------



## ayglnu13

I'MBACK!!!!!!





Hey every one we made it back safe and sound!

Getting there took us 3 hours and 45 minutes (because we took a wrong turn)

And coming home took the same amount of time because we stopped at Mcdonalds because we were starving  

Merlin is sucha handsome young man! I havent been able to take picsyet because I literally just walked in the door. I will have some upwithin the hour though 

Poor little guy is sweating buckets, even though we have the AC on 

You guys should have seen him when we got there; he would boundin around the yard, sucha happy go lucky bunny! 

~Amy


----------



## Ally

YES!! PLEASE give us picssoon! We need them! So glad you guys aresafe! I know he will havea good home with you!

Ally


----------



## FreddysMom

Amy, that is so awesome that everything went sowell and you had a safe trip! It wouldn't have been a trip ifyou didnt make a wrong turn somewhere along the road ....I cant waitto see pictures of Merlin!


----------



## ayglnu13

Ok so I might havelied about getting pictures on within an hour....I HAVE THEM NOW YIPPY!

"Hi, my name is Merlin, and I am very cute"








"What is that strange thing you arepointing at my face? I feel like I will see a lot of that strangethingy"







"Soooo Hot"







This is his mid air bunny binkie 









~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

GREAT pictures! ..i love those fluffy ears..ican't get enough of them! ..and the mid air binkie is priceless! Bestof luck with him!

-Tiffany


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh I forgot tomention, that is his temporary cage, until we can get the other onefinished 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

What a cutie! I want to see his intro to Nimue. I can see it now.

Merlin: What the heck is that? I am NOT married to a gigantic male!!!!!!!

Nimue glares.

Merlin: Sorry, honey! I meant big boned, not gigantic!


----------



## ayglnu13

HAHAHA! That would be interesting! 

But I dont think I would let them meetuntil Merlin gets neutered, even though they both have very easy-goingpersonalities, I just dont want to risk them hurting eachother. ThoughI do have hope for bonding in the future, because Nimue did so wellwith Rupert and they are both neutered males, so maybe it will be thesame with Merlin  AND maybe we can bond all three!! 

All albino males  Flemish, Angora, Netherland. 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

That would be quite the trio!


----------



## Ally

AWW!! He looks like such a sweety! 

*_Merlin added to Ally's BunnyNapping List*_

Ally


----------



## ayglnu13

He is a sweeite, right now he is sleeping right behind me, legs all stretched out 

~Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Amy, you are so lucky to get Merlin......orMerlin is so lucky to get you.....oh it's just fate. What agreat story and a great adventure, and to have members fromthe forum involved....it's truly amazing. :dude:


----------



## LuvaBun

Amy, I am so relieved that you had a safejourney there and back, and that you are now the proud slave of Merlin.He is simply gorgeous, and obviously very happy. Keep the photoscoming. - Jan


----------



## CorkysMom

Congrats!! He's a beauty!


----------



## ayglnu13

He is awesome, andso mild tempered! I was combing him and he LOVED it! He kept going backto the comb and trying to pick it up. He was sitting with me watching amovie and he turned around and was licking my face, it was sooo cute!! His bum is matted so badly though, I thought maybe I would be ableto comb through it, but I am going to have to cut it all off

~Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> He was sitting withme watching a movie and he turned around and was licking my face, itwas sooo cute!!


Aww.....Bunny Kisses! He loves you.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## dajeti2

*Adding Merlin's name to the bunnynap list*

What an absolute doll. His beauty is only matched by his sweetdisposition and loving heart. I am so happy for you and him. It's lovealready. AWWWW.

Give that baby a hug and kiss for me.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Dear Friend,

I'm so glad you're home safe and sound. I had no doubt that you wouldbe anything but that. As I said, you're a good driver. You drove 8hours today and into territory that was unknown. Pat yourself on theback. That was excellent! 

:blueribbon:

I agree that you shouldn't have any introductions at this point. You're 100% right.

That first picture of Merlin is Definitely the Best I've seen of himyet. And check him out! Binkying _already_! Naa, he's not toohappy with his Mom.

* * * * 

Today, when we pulled up to Vittoret's house, I was watching Amy put the car in park. 

All of the sudden, I saw her face go into shock. She gasped her breath,and when she exhaled, she was saying, "Aww.....!!!" I quickly turned myhead to see what was freakin her out, and there was Merlin bouncing inthe yard with Vittoret standing there watching him.

When Vittoret went and picked up Merlin (with no trouble or race atall), and gave him to Amy, Merlin pushed up Amy's chin and went rightinto her neck. Two seconds later, he sat back, looked at her, andsnuggled up to her again. All Amy kept saying was, "Aww..."

This truly was a Match Made in Heaven. 

* * * * *

Now...watch out folks!

Amy's going to give Merlin...."The Raspberry!!!"


-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Now...watch out folks!
> Amy's going to give Merlin...."The Raspberry!!!"


 :shock:

Rainbows!


----------



## ayglnu13

*snicker* *snicker* Yes I am!!!  

Poor little guy is gonna feelnekked!!



It will be good for him though....not sohot and we can start all over with the HORRID mats he has.

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

He's one of those lucky guys that looks awesome with hair and will look just as awesome without hair.



Merlinis going to feel sooooo much better. The pics are going to bepriceless.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

ayglnu13 wrote:


> *snicker* *snicker* Yes I am!!!
> 
> Poor little guy is gonna feelnekked!!??
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good for him though....not sohot and we can start all over with the HORRID mats he has.
> 
> ~Amy?




:clap:

Sounds perfect! 

Can't wait to see the New and Improved Merlin!

:magicwand:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

We are shaving him today!!! He was just SO hot last night! 

Poor guy I think his mats have mats There were like bit and pieces of leaf and twig cought in his fur 

He is sucha doll, I love him to death 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

He's going to feel SOOOOOOO much better! He must feel like he's carrying a quilt around on him. Poor bunny.

It's shaving time!


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Amy! :wave:

Merlin was my first thought this morning when I woke up. What a happy way to start the day. :sunshine:

I wish I had given him another kiss and cuddle before he left. He'ssuch a perfect bunny in all areas. I wish I could've kept him myselfbecause you're not lying when you speak of his disposition. My 3 havemy hands full and I don't have the space for him. Regardless of all ofthat, he was meant to be with you and yours. No doubt about that. 

I'm glad you're going to shave him today. He needs it badly. It'ssupposed to be another scorcher today too. Better that you shave himthan me, My Friend. I'd be a nervous wreck and that certainly wouldn'thelp Merlin Mon. 

How's Nimue dealing when he sees Merlin? Does he care? Does he box atthe cage? Is Merlin eating his food? Have you thought of giving himsome NutriCal just to boost the immune system and his appetite, and incase there are furballs in his belly? Are his poops okay? Does hepresent himself to you to be pet?

Sorry for all the questions, but Merlin's so special to me and I want to know everything on how he's adjusting. 

More pictures please!!

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Nimue hasnt seenMerlin....yet....but I really dont think Nimue will have a problem, henever has with any of the other bunnies  Right now Merlin is upstairsin the ACed room  Spoiled bunny 

Merlin is a little piggy! I gave him justa little food, so that it wouldn't upset his stomach and he scarfed itdown before I got back there! He has his hay and water bottle as well.I am going to be buying him papaya soon, hopefully he will like it

He is still a little nervous when I comenear the cage, but that is expected since he just got here  But assoon as I pick him up he is sniffing and lickin around He wasbouncing around the couch yesterday  

I have church this morning and then when Iget back I will have load of pics for every one 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

He may stay in the back of the cage initiallywhen you open that door, but knowing Merlin, once you coo at him for aminute, he comes up to the door. 

What a good boy! And in the A/C room? Good Lord! :shock: You're not inthe A/C room, but he is? Now I understand how it works. 

So look forward to pictures later. I can just see him bouncing. Can'tbelieve you're getting kisses already, but then again, not totallysurprised. I'm wondering if Giant breeds in general area all so lovingand mellow. I agree that I don't think Nimue will care much. The two ofyour babies: Nimue and Merlin are such laid back, loving Beasts. 

I miss Merlin already though. :tears2: 

I wish I could hug him and pet him one more time. He's such a good boy.I'll never get over how wonderful it was to experience your pick-up ofhim yesterday. 
Vittoret said he hadn't eaten much, so I'm glad to hear that he'schowing down. It certainly didn't take him long to settle in, did it? 

What a Love. 

:hearts:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Haha ya he is inthe ACed room  I sleep in the basement, which is cool, but the denwas cooler  So Merlin slept in there last night  

I might be bringing him to the boathouse party, maybe you will see him there 

(I am going to bring him as long as he is completely comfortable with me )

I wouldn't be able to bring Nimue, crowdsscare him because he cant see what is going on 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

After the way he wasn't fighting to get awayfrom you, is kissing you now, and is eating like a pig, I only hopethat he'll be 'totally comfortable' with you within the month. 

I'm not worried at all about him being completely comfortable with you.He seemed to have been yesterday from what I saw. I know what you meanthough. You don't want to stress him out. I wouldn't either.

The good thing is that he seemed to have handled traveling well, ey? I think he was just so glad to finally be with his Mom. 

I can't wait to see pictures of our baby boy. Can't believe how in lovewith him I am. Seeing him bouncing around the yard yesterday reallymelted my heart. An Angora isn't the first rabbit that comes to mindwhen I think of my favorites, but after meeting Merlin and seeing himmove around, he's definitely bumped up my appreciation for them - BigTime! 

No worries about whether he'll make it to the Boathouse Party or not.One day at a time. I'm just sooooo glad he's with You now. He's waitedall of his life to finally find his way home. Give him kisses on thatnose for me.

:kiss:

And Nimue too!

:kiss:


-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

:waiting:It's seems like we've beenwaiting forever. I'm dying for pics. Can't wait for you to startsnapping away Amy.





Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

OK...well...he isshaved...I think he might be a littleembarassed...

...because he looks like a sheep...:shock:Maybewhen I get the eletric razor maybe then he will lookbetter



Well here he is! 




















Here he is next to *HIS* AC







And here he is sitting RIGHT next to *HIS* AC








Excuse the sorta bald spots, thats where the bad mats were 




~Amy


----------



## Alley

What a spoiled boy!


----------



## ayglnu13

He is spoiledand he knows it! 

~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

AWWWW!

He's so adorable. I love his new "do"! I'll bet he's so much more comfortable now.

You did a good job, Amy.

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom

lmbo....look at the fluffy ears blowing in the winnd from the a/c...i love it!!


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Amy, HE looks Awesome. You did a great job. What a pampered boy he is.

I love this picture. He looks like a snuggly stuffed animal.






See he looks great both ways. With hair and without.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Oh Goodness! Look at how small he is!! :shock2: 

:tears2: I can't believe how adorable he is!!! Look at that Love. Sosweet and innocent. He looks so darn adorable. He's got the CUTESTFace! Look at that nose and mouth. It seems he certainly Does love Hisair conditioner. 

He looks like such a baby, doesn't he, Amy???

:heart: :inlove: :heart:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh he is my baby!! If something scares him suddenly (like a noise)he willbolt over and jump in my lap, its so cute!!  You should have seen himwhen I was cutting his hair, he just layed down, and spread his legsout, and let me cut away. It took me a good hour to get it off, and Istill have to cut some here and therewhen I noticedthatI missed some. 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh Amy he is adorable! I love the picture of him by HIS AC.


----------



## CorkysMom

I think he looks adorable! Good job!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## zoecat6

:inlove::4hearts::4hearts:I can't believe how aabsolutely gorgeous he is!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I got to put these two picturestogether, to see the new look......Before&amp; After 















Good Job Amy. 

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## Ally

Amy: He looks great! Ibetcha he is very happy with his new style! Look at hisears! You did a great job!





Ally


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Amy, what an adorable boy. I think you did agood job shaving him. I love that you left the pom poms on his ears. Ican see you two being very happy together - with Nimue as well, ofcourse  - Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster

All I can say is.... GORGEOUS! :heart:

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13

Aww thanks guys forall the compliments on Merlin, he is sitting on my lap right nowlooking at the screen  I think he is reading all of the wonderfulthings you said about him  Hopefully he wont get a super ego oranything

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh Amy, he is beautiful. I love hishair cut!! He looks so good like that. I reallymust have one. I love that fur. I actually knowsomeone who has one, I'll have to try to contact her and find herbreeder. He's such a lucky boy. 

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu

Ilove this pic. Reminds me of a supermodel shot with his fur blowing sideways.

'Don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful.'


----------



## rabbitgirl

Aw, come on, he's not even nekkie! Look at Sebbie's "do".

He looks adorable....just like a sheep.

Rose


----------



## naturestee

Merlin looks like he went through a Hollywood weight-loss plan. You, too can lose inches off your waist in only one hour!

I like the sheep look, though. Especially with the ear tufts.


----------



## ayglnu13

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Oh Amy, he is beautiful. I love his haircut!! He looks so good like that. I really musthave one. I love that fur. I actually know someonewho has one, I'll have to try to contact her and find herbreeder. He's such a lucky boy.
> 
> Jen


Merlin was actually from a breeder in PA, not sure which one though 

I think Merlin is a German Angora, not aGiant, because he doesn't weigh enough. Giants weigh like 10 lbs andGermans weigh like 6 or 7 lbs, and I think the Merlin is in the 6lbrange.

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi

Really? He's from PA huh?I'm thinking I would want a German, but maybe a giant. I lovethe big bunnies, but I don't have room for anymore big ones until Imove. Plus Merlin is too cute, such a beautifulboy. He even looks good with his hair cut. I swearI'm going to clip all of mine, except Sampson and the mini rex becauseof the heat. LOL

I was at a wedding this weekend and I ran into an old friend.We were commiserating about not having air conditioning. Isaid I had just gotten my yorkie shaved and she said, she felt so badfor her lab she got HIM shaved. I can just picture mylab/rottie shaved. LMBO

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

You have a Yorkie! I LOVE them!!! They are so cute! 

Yesterday on dateline they were doing aPet Nation special and it was mostly about a Yorkie, seriously I wantedto go out and adopt one right on the spot 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

How's my baby today???






-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

I think Merlin willeat my entire bag of food by this weekend....seriously this guy justeats and eats and eats. Right now I am giving himunlimitedfoodbecause he is insanely boney, like when I run my handsdown his back I can feel every bone, its kinda gross. I am going totake more pics today, they are going to be going outside this afternoon(when it cools off a bit.....if it cools off a bit!). His litter boxhabits are horrible...actuallyhe doesn't even use it, but Ialready knew he wouldn't because I doubt he haseveryevenseen a litter box. The silly guy goes every where BUT thelitter box, I think he might be afraid to go intoit.

Oh well it will just take some time 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Punkin probably wondering what she put that boxin my cagefor!

He'sasmart littlemon whowishes toplease hismom.He'll catch on, and if not, looks like he'llhave a wire-bottom cage. 

Was he downstairs with you last night or did the littlestinker stay upstairs again?

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Was he downstairs with you last night or did the littlestinker stay upstairs again?
> 
> -Carolyn


Up in the ACed room! 

We have been having problems with thebasement...so all the bunnies came up last night, me and the bunniesslept in the den  with the AC 

Our dehumidifier is broken, so it isreally wet down there. I went to turn on the dehumidifier and itshocked me, it was so bad that my hand got all red and I couldnt feelmy finger tips for like 10 minutes, I also couldnt touch any onebecause I kept shocking them. 

So ya all the bunnies are in the den, with the AC  Just so spoiled 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Goodness! Glad you didn't get seriously hurt, Amy.

Now, WHY am I not surprised that the buns got the A/C lastnight??



Glad you went upstairs too.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

This baby is goingstraight to the top of my bunny nappinglist!

I've been around the forum long enough tohave the Primolist and I'm taking it with me to the BIG BUNNYPARTY!!!



Seriously though, Amy, he istoocute for words! If he makes it tothe party, SLGwill be lovin' up on him BIGTIME!



PS- I may bebiasedbutI happen to like the "raspberry cut" better!!!

Raspberry


----------



## ayglnu13

Haha! I was goingto give him the raspberry cut, but I didnt have an eletric razor thing.All I had was shears, I am hoping to buy one soonthen maybehis coat will even out a bit! 

I am pretty sure I am going to bring him But I have to get him a nice travel carrier...maybe one ofthese









Cant forget the car seat!





Maybe even a booster seat!





But I will probably actually get one of these...







I hate crates, they are just so plastic 

~Amy


----------



## JimD

How did I miss this whole thing!!! :?

No wonder Carolyn asked me if I knew about the Merlin story!!

I'm so happy for you and Merlin.


----------



## Carolyn

I love that face!


----------



## Zee

Merlin looks such a cutie !!! You are very lucky.

I like the doggie bags. I use a wicker shopping basket with an adapted leash attached to it, so none of my babes can jump out.

Had one of them on the bike with me last night. I must of looked such a sight !!!!! LOL

*Looking forward to seeing loads more pics*


----------



## dajeti2

OH Amy, I am so glad youweren'tseriously injured. I'm glad you and the bunnies got toenjoy the a/c last night.

Merlin is a doll. I can't wait to show Dale his pictures. Maybeif I look really sad and pitiful, he'll ok getting a Giant Angora nextApril.

I can't wait for more pictures. How's Nimue? Has he seen Merlin yet?

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Unfortunately he has....:?

We had to move the bunnies up because ofthe dampness and we placed the two cages next to each other and Nimueattempted to bite Merlin. I am just hoping it is because Merlin isntneutered. Lets just say we moved those cages VERY far away fromeachother. Oh well I still have hope for the future. 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

W:shock:W, Nimue did that? It'ssounlike him. Hopefully after Merlin's neuter they can befriends. What a night you had.

Tina


----------



## pamnock

Merlin looks awesome! Nice shearing job!

Pam


----------



## ayglnu13

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> W:shock:W, Nimue did that? It's sounlikehim. Hopefully after Merlin's neuter they can be friends. What a nightyou had.
> 
> Tina


I know! I am kinda irked, but they arebunnies andit is to be expected. I am just kinda depressedbecause he was ALWAYS good with all the other bunnies that weintroduced them to him (Dash, Brogan and Rupert). It MUST be becauseMerlin is not neutered, I mean that is the only difference between theother bunnies and Merlin. I am hoping to get Merlin neutered soon, butDash's vet bill is killing me, so it might be a couple weeks before Ican afford a $150 neuter. :?



And for some reason I am really sick....Iwas fine until after I shocked myself. I have really delayed reactionsto pain for some reasonand so I kept my hand on thedehumidifier for too long, it was atleast 5 to 10 seconds that I had myhand on there. Well then this morning I woke up and my arm was inseriously pain, so I took tylenol and I was fine But now Ithinkthe tylenalhas warn off and now I have stomachaches and headaches. I am just REALLY hoping it has nothing to do withthe shock. 
:?
~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

*pamnock wrote: *


> Merlin looks awesome! Nice shearing job!
> 
> Pam


Thanks! It is a little more lumpy then I wanted it to be, but I like it now 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Naughty Nimue!

Amy, hon, maybe you should get yourself to a doctor. Shocks can haveall sorts of funky side effects, and this sounds rather nasty. Getbetter!


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, please please go to the doctor. Myson got shocked and had very similar symptoms. We took him to thehospital. They kept him overnight for observation. Good thing toobecause he went into heart arrythmia. I am so not wanting to scare youbut I don't want you taking any chances hun.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

Ewwww I hatedoctors, but my mom is already thinking about taking me. So I willprobably end up going either tonight or tomorrow early morning. 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2

I know it stinks but I really think it's for the best.

Tina


----------



## naturestee

Amy, you know if this happened to a rabbit you would have had it to a vet already! You have to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## dajeti2

*naturestee wrote:*


> Amy, you know if this happened to a rabbit you would havehad it to a vet already! You have to take care of yourself, too.


:highfive:How true.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Amy, how are you doing today? Have you seen adoc. yet? You take care of yourself, I mean, how are those bunniesgoing to cope if you get sick - Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

I am doing greattoday. We called the doctors last nights and asked if weshould come in. She asked how big the shock was and what my symptomswere. She said she didn't think that shock was big enough, to doanything, and that my symptoms didn't match that of a heart arrhythmia.She said that if I experience dizziness, chest pain,shortnessof breath, racing heartbeat, ora slow heartbeatthatI should go in.And now that Ifeelawesomenow, and I don't think I would if I had a heart arrhythmia. Plus I amjust going to take it easy todayand if anything happens thehospital is 5 minutes away 

~Amy


----------



## Ally

Thank goodness,Amy! I was so worried about you! I am glad that youare OK.

Ally


----------



## ayglnu13

Awthanks!



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Good Lord, Chicky, you have to be careful. I'm glad your mom was on top of it and did check with the doctor.

$150 fora neuter??? The heck with that!Bring Merlin to the Boathouse Party and schedule a neuter for him thatFriday. My vet charges $70 for neuter and that includes anovernight stay just so that they can keep an eye on them.

Not surprised Nimue is a bit perturbed by Merlin. Hope thatworks out in the end. I think of Stephanie's three rabbitsand she was able to bond two boys after neutered. Will keepmy fingers crossed for that to happen with your babies.

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee

Amy, I wasn't going to log on this morning but I wanted to see how you were feeling. I'm so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## bunnee mom

Wow....I had alot of catching up to do on this thread!

First of all, Amy I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better after your electric shock....yipes!

Secondly, Merlin is the most adorable bunny, with or withouthair!! I'm so glad you have him. Thepicturein front of his A/C was just precious.

:inlove:


----------



## dajeti2

Amy, I am so glad you are feelingbetter. It was never my intention to scare you Sweetie. I was justreally really worried about you. I am so glad you are ok.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom

Glad to hear your ok...yes you'd know if youhave arythmia...I live with it everyday to the extent that I can feelit missing the beats, beating too early or not at all... When it first started I just didn't feel right...hard to explain...sokeep an eye out for that!! Take care of yourself, but sounds like apositive if your feeling great today!


----------



## cirrustwi

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> You have a Yorkie! I LOVEthem!!! They are so cute!
> 
> Yesterday on dateline they were doing aPet Nation special and it was mostly about a Yorkie, seriously I wantedto go out and adopt one right on the spot
> 
> ~Amy


He's my baby and such a momma's boy. It's funny because he'scompletely the dog I swore I'd never have. I always said Iwouldn't have a small dog or one that needed grooming and I went andgot both in one. LOL My entire family havethem. My brother got one for his girlfriend last year for herbirthday. I went with them to pick him out and spent the weekend, Ifell in love with him. It kind of snowballed from therebecause my mom's friend had 2 litters at the same time and so within aweek my mom had one, I had one and my brother had anotherone. So between us, we have 3 from the same litter.

I'll attach his picture. He'll be 1 on July 9. He'sjust a tiny thing, only 5 lbs. He looks so innocent in thispicture, because he's sleeping.

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

Thank you guys foryourconcern

You guys are the BEST! 

***

Jen: Your puppy is SO adorable! I wish Icould have one but unfortunately my mom is allergic 

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

if you mom is allergic...try a lhaso apso...they are a hypoallergenic breed....my dad has five of them and theydont shed even though they are long haired...with that thats prolly thebiggest maintenance issue just that you have to brush so they dont getmats ...my dad gives them a buzz cut in the summer...they are a smallbreed no more than 25lbs at most and thats considered very large forthem...they dont bark and when they do, its wierd its not a regularyippy bark it sounds like a big dogs bark oh and they loooooooooooooveattention...theyre known as lion dogs in tibet and are used as watchdogs


----------



## cirrustwi

*Sorry for the double post...*

*Jen*


----------



## cirrustwi

> *ayglnu13 wrote:*





> Jen: Your puppy is SOadorable! I wish I could have one but unfortunately my mom is allergic
> 
> ~Amy





> Thanks, he's my baby, but a brat. He's very spoiled, hesleeps right next to me in my bed every night. He doesn'treally care for Shawn, I think because he takes my attention away fromhim. He's very jealous, but he's getting better. Hewent through a phase where he wanted me to hold him all the time and hewould bark if I didn't.





> I can give you a wholelist of dogs that don't tend to cause allergies. Probably thebest one is a poodle, but a lot of poodle mixes areok. Yorkies are actually ok, so are westies,wheatens... If you want something more obscure, Portuguese'sWater Dogs. I have more...I just have to think. Irattle them off to customers all the time.
> 
> Jen


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Amy! :wave:

How's Merlin?

How's Vash?

Is Vash's attitude towards Merlin lightening up at all?

How are the other critters?

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Hahaha Vash?? You mean Nimue, the Flemishes are taking over your mind! 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack::embarrassed:

Sorry Vash and Nimue!

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Haha it made me laugh, and I needed that today 

Merlin is doing AWESOME! But he keepescaping from his cage so he can run around the living room! Thismorning I woke up to the sound of little feet running across thekitchen floor! And who could it be! MERLIN!  

Haha he is so funny.

Nimue hasnt gotten any better. I washolding Merlin and then I put him back in his cage so Nimue could comeout, well when I went to pick him up he bit me! The worst bite I haveever had from a rabbit! It was bleeding all over the place...it was sogross.

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Nimue is jealllllouuuussss!!! What a 'tude he's got going on there! 

Ihopehechills out and acceptsit. Eventually Tucker did kind of acceptCali, but Istill can't let Cali and him out to run free together. A 16'gate solved that problem in my house. Tuckerwouldn't let me pet him or near him the first couple of months Cali washere. It broke my heart, which is exactly what that littleControl Freak wanted.

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

How about some new photo's of Nimueplease?


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Eventually Tucker did kind of acceptCali, but Istill can't let Cali and him out to run free together. *A16' gate solved that problem in my house*.


Is that gate 16 feet long? I havelarge opening Ineed a big gate for. I tied two together and it worked untilNapoleon figured out he could jump over it! It was 30" tall,but he scaled it with no problem again and again. I just gaveup and took it down.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Yes, the gate is that long. It's madeby North States Industries and you can get extensions if you needthem. It's model is Superyard XT. Think you canfind a link in Amazon.com. It folds up nicely, but it's 26"high - which won't work for yourmonster.

Cali,luckily, doesn't try to jumpit,but Tucker does is chewing it trying to create a hole big enough tosqueeze through.



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*mambo101 wrote: *


> How about some new photo's of Nimueplease?


Here they are!  Taken only a few minutes ago! 

Here is the big oaf being lowered into his pen








"Yessss?"







"I know there is food around here somewhere!"







"I wonder if I can get over this gate....nope to heavy"







"Look at my dirty nose!"







"You likey my ears?"















OK this is my neighbors rabbit, his name is Bambi....







He is a SERIOUS stalker! He follows me around and tries to get at my rabbits!

He is a Semi-Domestic rabbit, meaning helived his younger years inside and now lives outside because we cantcatch him, and so far he has lived out there for a whole yearnow.

Here he is being scary again







Size comparison







Here are some of Rupert

"Are you scary, because I really think you are!!"



















And NOW for some Merlin pics!

"Oh what a yummy leaf!"







"You talkin to me"







"I am a sexy rabbit and I know it!"







~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

I love that picture of Merlin! He looks so darned ADORABLE, happy and Proud.


I really Love the legs on Nimue in this picture. 






Nimue looked like an average size rabbit until you see him next to Bambi, who is also very pretty. 

And little Rupert is a sweetie. Hope he's not bossed around by the others. 

Thanks for the pictures, Amy! Love them all!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom

Yes, I LOVEY those ears!!! LOL! Great pics Amy!


----------



## mambo101

Wow, talk about fast service!It'sstill almost hard to believe that Fonzie is gonna get that big. Nim istotally awesome. That Merlin, I might have to put him on my bunnynaplist.


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG no! Do not think Bambi is cute! He is SOOOOOSCARY!!



He HATESMerlinso when I was bringing him in he wassnapping at my feet! I screamed SO loud, it was super scary! He isusually good, but when I take Merlin out hegoesCRAZY!



~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Great pics, Amy! Nimue is still myfavorite and you can tell him I said so! Merlin is running aclose second though!

They're all beautiful. 

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I just noticed all the pics of Bambi were takenfrom INSIDE the pen! Hee hee. Sorry, he must reallybe a little turd. 





Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh belive me he is!!! 

And now that we are on the subject ofturds, this rabbit goes ALL OVER EVERYTHING! You should see the PILEShe leaves at our door! OMG its so gross! I walk out in the morning andBAM Pile'o'poop! 

Ya I was sitting in the gate and he wasrunning around it like a mad man! Such a scary rabbit!

~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom




----------



## ayglnu13

Seriously, its likeamountain...





~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

^^^^^^^

Thats me!! 

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

hehe i sooooooooooooooooo want to bunny-nap merlin ...wadda bunny!!


----------



## LuvaBun

What wonderful pictures . All of you bunniesare soooo beautiful. I love Nimue's eyes, and Rupert is such asweetheart. But I got to admit that Merlin just melts me. He look sooohappy in those pics. _ Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

Just got back from Rockport Here are some of the pictures I took 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13




----------



## CorkysMom

As always...beautiful pictures!! If you don'tmind, I'd like to know what digital camera you have...takes some verynice quality shots!


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks 

I use an Olympus D-535 Zoom, its nothingspecial  And it only cost me $150 which included an 128 MB memorycard.

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/cpg_product_lobbypage.asp?l=1&amp;p=16&amp;bc=1&amp;product=1135

I also digitally enhance my pictures, using Ulead photo express 3.0 

~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

If you ever decide to do something more withyour talent and get a better quality camera (not that there is anythingwrong with yours at all...) I'd recommend looking into the CanonDigital Rebel Series. I have one thats 6.7mp and they havethe changeable lenses, its a dslr. I love it...you can doalot with the pictures as far as cropping and such without loosingquality. 

What does the digital enhancing do?


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some before and after pics  



Before:







After:









Before:







After:









Before:







After:










~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

ahhh ok.....I see now...I just figured you had a black and white setting on the camera..I think mine does....


----------



## ayglnu13

It does, I justdont use it all that often  I usually forget about it until after Ihave taken the pictures 

~Amy


----------



## rabbitgirl

Amy, your pics look like they are jumping off the page at me. Totally cool! Very dynamic and great composition and color.

Rose


----------



## Jenniblu

It's like I was there when I look at you pictures! Talented!

:blueribbon:


----------



## m.e.

Amy, those photos are *fantastic*!

:clap:


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks! 



I keep wanted to like submit themincontest or something, but the contests always charge like$25 tosubmit them Oh well 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are somepictures I took in Maine over the weekend. I took like 100 but none ofthem came out very good 



















This picture is of a sunset that was on the night of Buck's funeral.







~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun

Amy, your photos are always stunning, I really love them. That sunset is very fitting!

Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

This weekend we hada party for our neighbors who are leaving for Germany, so of course Ihad to take some pictures!!!

These are just fun ones, none of them are really good 

****

My sister, Emma, and Meg singing about a Hamburger







Satan's spawn







Paulina (leaving for Germany) and Erin







Pretty Emma







Erin the diabetic sugar cookie hogger!







Walking away



















My Neighbors $50,000 pool.....that we are allowed to swim in when ever we want 







Emma again













Erin







Sayin good bye









I really need to take more bunny pictures  

Maybe today I will 

~Amy


----------



## Ally

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


>




Amy, I really love your photography, especially the black and white photos. 

Ally


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks Ally! 

****

Here are some new Merlin pictures! I just took these like 15 minutes ago 






































Doesnt he look really yellow in thispicture? I think it turned out like that because of the thunder stormthat is looming above us right now 







~Amy


P.S. Please ignore our HORRIBLE grass, it is hard not to keep the weeds from growing when you have 9 bunnies fertilizing it!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Amy, he's so adorable! His ears remind me of those funny court jester hats.

I want to give him a big hug!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

He's so absolutely PRECIOUS! What abeautiful Baby Boy. I'm so envious. He's just toocute for words.

-Carolyn


P.S. He makes a beautiful avatar.


----------



## bunsforlife

I LOVE those ear tufts!


----------



## LuvaBun

:inlove:Merlin is just so precious. Look at how quickly his coat is growing back in :shock:

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Amy, how's that silly boy, Nimue doing? Has he gotten into any mischief lately?

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom

Amy, it looks like you live in an awesomecommunity...everyone seems so friendly ....and Merlin isquite the sexxy boy...i dont know standards, but have you ever thoughtabout showing him? b/c every time i look at him i cant help but go"wow!" .. by looking at him you'd think he lived with you his entirelife!


----------



## ayglnu13

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> Amy, it looks like you live in an awesomecommunity...everyone seems so friendly





> It is anAWESOME place to live in, I really thank God every day for this town. Ihave lived here for 11 years and we have only had one problem, ever,with one ofthe neighbors.





> ....and Merlin is quite the sexxy boy...i dont knowstandards, but have you ever thought about showing him? b/c every timei look at him i cant help but go "wow!" .. by looking at him you'dthink he lived with you his entire life!





> Yes, I am actually considering showing him  But I donteven know what type on Angora he really is. I know he isnt a Giant,because he is too small, and I am thinking he is a German, but I dontbelieve Germans are showable. I have been searching for informationabout showing Angoras but there isnt much out there


~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

I just was talking to Tina and am making sure she sees these Merlin pictures.

Wouldn't Pam be able to help you with the question of showing Merlin, Amy? 

I can't imagine that he wouldn't win a prize!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Look at Merlin. How adorable is he.He is gorgeous Amy. I love his ears. He looks just ih sooo cuddly. Heis a handsome guy!

Tina


----------



## mambo101

This picture is now the background on my computer at work.


----------



## Carolyn

Good Idea, mambo!

This one will be on mine now. 






Give him a big kiss for me, Amy.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Wouldn't Pam be able to help you with the question of showing Merlin, Amy?




Oh I am SURE Pam could help me, I just kinda havent gotten around to PMing her 

I should probably do that, considering ifI am going to show him I have to let his coat grow back out

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Raspberry and I were talking about Merlin andhow absolutely adorable he is. Was hoping that she'd see thelatest pictures. He melts me with how darned cute heis. He's perfect. 


I hope that Nimue is mellowing out a bit with the new kid in town.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I want him!!!





I want him! I want him! I want him!











Raspberry


----------



## ayglnu13

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I want him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want him! I want him! I want him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


You cant HAVE HIM!!!



*****

Well today I let Nimue play out in hispen, little did I realize the other rabbit (Bambi) was lurking aroundthe corner! So Bambi being all territorial and everything decided hewanted to SPRAY my completely white bunny!!!!!! :X:shock:

Soooo theday ended with Nimuehaving totake a bath, his first one I may ad!

So here are some pictures...I wasnt ableto get them while he was wet because he was getting everything soakingandI didnt want to get the camera wet 

See all the orange...thatspee!!!













Poor lil man 

~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

Poor guy...


----------



## ayglnu13

He bit me threetimes while I was washing him....but I didnt get mad I figured he didntknow what was going on and all 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Poor Nimue. Bambi is a scary bunny!


----------



## CorkysMom

Was just gonna ask how that went...may have todo so with Keely....but I got some stuff I can spray on her in theyucky areas, hoping that will work!!


----------



## ayglnu13

*naturestee wrote: *


> Bambi is a scary bunny!


You better believe it!! 

When I was drying Nimue he came on the deck and tried to jump up on thetable Nimue was sitting on! Omg I seriously almost kicked him. I amgetting SO fed up with this rabbit. He TORMENTS my bunnies, and pees onEVERYTHING! Gosh it is so gross!

~Amy


----------



## bunsforlife

::laughs:: Guinevere was yellow for a while aswell, when Gir was in his territorial mode =p Cant Wait toget the big guy neutered so he stops spraying me!


----------



## LuvaBun

Poor Nimue, he looks so disgusted, bless him.Perhaps bottle his pee and throw it over Bambij/k- Jan


----------



## Emmy-webby

Nimue is very very adorable.


----------



## thewalruswaspaul4

Last October I went to a wool festival and inone of the craft barns there was a woman selling angora socks and whatnot as well as some bunnies. There were about five white angora bunnieshopping around in a box together and I knew I HAD to have one.Eventually I got my dad to side with me and we ended up taking onehome. I picked the one that I thought as the best looking and in thecardrivingbackI chose the name Merlin forhim.He was so0o0o0o cute but I just couldn't take care ofhim. I kinda had a handle on it but then he started getting these woolblock-ish thing and my dad gave him to our friend Jim to take care of.Then he was adopted by you, Amy! Although I was sad to see him go andstill miss him tons I am so happy that he is being cared for so much.YOu have no idea how happy was to see those pictures too!DOh, that airconditioning one is just SO merlin!My name is Charlotte and I am almost15 and incase you were wondering...the lady from the craftsbarnsaid that he was 7 months and a day old so his birthdayis March 16, 2004. 

, Char


----------



## thewalruswaspaul4

p.s. he is indeedly German.:?


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

Hey! 

Let me introduce myself, my name is Amanda, and I too, have loved Merlin 

Here's my story:

My sister/dad were at a sheep and wool festival, last October, and theydecided they would get an Angora bunny. My mom and I werereluctant because my sister and dad aren't always the most responsiblepeople, and they probably wouldn't be able to handle the responsibilityof a new pet. They bought the rabbit anyway. In thecar ride back my sister and I were given the duty to name him, so Isuggested Merlin and my sister (Charlotte) approved. When wegot him home we put him in the basement (Where Charlotte and I hang outmost of the time)and qucklydiscovered that it was toohot. After that, we put him outside on our 2nd floorporch. He was really happy there, I used to take him out, andsit down, comb his fur, and feed him carrots (By now you have probablynoticed how his little mouth gets tinted orange when he nibbles oncarrots [awwww]) When it got too cold for him outside, myparents insisted in putting him in our shed, a dark, cold shed that Iwas very opposed to leaving him in there (not to mention annoyanceoftrudging through thesnow tovisithimin there), and after a couple days theymoved him into our heated garage. 

There still wasn't much light, and it was even farther from the house,so I didn't make the trip to visit him as often as I used to.I used to love going in to feed him and brush him, and change hiswater, but my sister/dadrarely held up their end of the dealto clean his cage. My dad eventually got sick of cleaning thecage and the smell of the rabbit in his garage. They alsorefused to let him stay near the house, even when it did get warmagain. (This angered me a great deal, letting me have tharabbit long enough to love him and then make it impossible to mantainhis health just to take him away and break my heart) At somepoint during the winter he had a problem in which he ate his own furinstead of his food, and he became sick. We gave him somepineapple juice and it solved the problem. My dad and hisfriend tunneled a snow cave through a snow bank and Merlin loved it (Ihave a picture I will post if you want). I used to keeppicutres of Merlin in my PreCalc binder and I was always drawingpicutes of him in school. 

One day, we were assigned a project in AP Bio where we had to observean animal for 20 minutes and record what happened. I camehome that day from school to observe "Bunny" (We called him bunny moreoften than Merlin) only to find that my Dad had gotten sick of cleaninghis cage and overall having him around, and had given him to his friendwho breeds and eats (!) rabbits. (He assured me that Merlin was too oldto eat:?) I was quite upset. Tonight I heard frommy dad that the Bunny-eating guy (Jim Britt) had informed him of thisforum and Merlin's internet fameP) on this web site, and here Iam. I am sorry for the term paper, I frequent another forumand I know it is a very n00b thing to do . 

I am so happy that Merlin is enjoying his new home and that he isallowed in the house (unlike here, unfortunatly) I think ofhim every time I look by the new luciouspatch of clover in myyard and how much he would enjoy climbing through it. Ireally miss him, and I'm glad he is happyand that someone loves him somuch 



EDIT: My sister has already posted, I guess this is my story, a little more in-depth

DOUBLE EDIT:Char!You stole myWalrus name!


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh my goodness,this is AMAZING! I am so glad to "meet" both of you! I have neverdreamed of being able to actually talk to Merlin's previous owners!!!:shock:

This is soooo cool!! 

I am 16, and I have 8 bunnies, 1 Flemish,1 Dutch, 1 Mixed something, 1 Netherland dwarf, 1 Mini lop, 2 Hollandlops, and 1 GERMAN angora  I am so glad I know what he is now

OMG I cant stop smiling 

Haha I was reading Char's post and I waslike "What the heck does this have to do with any of my posts!!!?" andthen I read "Then he was adopted by you, Amy!", omg I must have readthat sentence 30 times!! And then I realized "OMG this is Merlin'sprevious owner!!! :shock:" 

Merlin is doing AWESOME, my mom isobsessed with him, she walks around with him saying "You're the kittywe never had", so he has earned the nickname Kitty 

I will be sure to post tons more pictures now that I know your guys are here 

And I would LOVE to see your pictures Amanda! 

Here is the cage he lives in,








That is the smaller version, he lives inthe bigger version, they just didnt have a picture of it

Thank you so much for letting me have Merlin in my life 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

This is SO Wonderful! I'm so glad the 'blanks' are getting filled in about our little Beauty, Merlin. 

Amy's the envy of all of our eyes having such a beautiful baby inMerlin. He's absolutely precious. I love hishaircut. 

You'll get a kick out of this thread. It's when Amy, sightunseen with Merlin, had decided to adopt the little guy.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8223&amp;forum_id=1



I was coming on board to ask Amy if she was getting tired of himyet. I love how your Mom is in love with the new Kitty intown, Amy. Too cute! Merlin's cage isbeautiful. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Walrus Gumboot wrote:*


> I am sorry for the term paper, I frequent anotherforum and I know it is a very n00b thing to do .




Not a term paper at all. I so appreciate it. Somefolks are under the misconception of thinking that a full paragraph isgoing on and on. Personally, I thank God for it.It's nice to have a background and when people take the time torespond. Believe me, we're very interested in Merlin's story.

By the way, Walrus and thewalruswaspaul, WELCOMEAboard!



This is my favorite picture of the little guy, although it's hard to pick just one.






You definitely picked a Winner. He's so pretty.

-Carolyn


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

Jeez you guys are so nice! It is so nice to postin a forum and not get flamed, haha... This is awell-oiledmachine of aforum, especially considering there is only onemod. In mine there are like 15 and it is still crazy 

I'm 16 too, and I have a dog named Shadow (who recently got sprayed bya skunk)and an ill-tempered lovebird named Coral.Actually, Amy, it appears (from looking at your profile) that you are 9or so days older than me, I thought you were ages older fro somereason

Merlin's new house is a castle! How perfect! Is Nimue reallyas big as he looks in the picture with him and yoursister?and I thought Melrin was huge! I am so gladthat he has lots of other bunnies to play around with instead of justShadow, who is so afraid of Merlin that he ran out of the room with histail between his legs whenever he was around (he is such a wimp). As soon as I figure out how to install our scanner Iwill scan that picture, and I think my sister has some more in herdigital camera I think she will send, they are a few shots of himlooking cute on or couch


----------



## ayglnu13

Yup Nimue (nim-a-way)weighs 22lbs  

Here is a picture of him infront of a door, it kinda shows his size 








I cant wait to see pictures of Merlin  





~Amy


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

He's HUGE!:shock: I havenever seen a bunny that big! I would probably be afraid ofhim like in Monty Python's Holy Grail

I tried to scan the picture but I need some software that my Dad has tomake it work, and he is out now, so maybe later, I can't wait to postit, he is so cute


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is Nimue's newcage!!  Its a 48 inch dog crate...but I still feel like it is toosmall Is it too small? He runs around all day so he israrely in it, but I still dont know 

Here he is an hour after he first went in it. He was kinda bummed because I forgot to put his toys in there.

*



*

*Ignore his yellow feet, he stepped in Bambi's pee :X*







Here is a picture of him dreaming, he was moving his lips and everything 













~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Well, he looks happy so it should befine. I think there's other people that use that size fortheir Flemish, too. What happened to the under-the-bed bunnystorage?


----------



## Carolyn

Aww...look at the Beast relaxing. Give him a big kiss for me. 

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Basement floodedthe cardboard on the top of the cage got modly in like 3hours, so now Nimue lives upstairs 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Basement a.k.a my bedroom :X

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Amy, does that mean you get to move to the air conditioned room?


----------



## ayglnu13

Yessssssss



~Amy


----------



## bunsforlife

THats the size crate I use for Nubi, but he isnt as big as your Nimue!


----------



## Jenniblu

Awww, he looks so comfortable in his new place.:kiss: That's the size cage I use for my baby, and it'sworked out so far.


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey!

I just got back from VT!  We got a freeweek at the Trapp Family Lodge from some people at our church. It wasvery nice of them to give it to us but I had to miss the BunnyBoathouse Party 

Anyways, here are some pictures from my trip 

**

The House we stayed in








The view from the deck







Near by corn field







The pond







View from the Lodge







A random flower I took on our balcony







A hot air balloon 







Sunset over the corn field













And here are some pictures from the waterfall we went to 











































~Amy


----------



## Zee

Hi Amy !!!!

Pics are amazing as usual !!! Glad you had a great time. Nice to see back on here though !!!

:blueribbon:


----------



## rabbitgirl

Awesome pics, Amy!!! How was the lodge? Do theystill do the singing camps there? Does the family still run it? I'vewanted to go there ever since I read their biography (very funny, btw,and not in the least like the musical).

Rose


----------



## kelso

Those are some amazing pictures. Are you into photography?


----------



## ayglnu13

Kelso: Oh ya I LOVEphotography!!!  I havent taken any classes yet, I should though

***

Rose: Thanks  The lodge wasGOREGOUS!! And yes they do have singing camps...though I would ratherdie then let them hear me sing  I believe the family still runs it,but not as much as they used to, I think it is getting too big for asmall family to run  And your right, its NOTHING like the movie

***

Here are some pictures of my other bunnies Every one knows Merlin and Nimue but I want every one to see pics ofour other bunnies 

Here is Xander  Dash and Brogan's dad 













Fae (A.K.A The Grump Lord), their mom 

Excuse the fact she looks funny, I justfinished combing her and she looks really skinny 













Benny, our beloved mutt 







I promise she isnt scared in this pic 







AND Patches 













And then there is Rupert...but I didnttake any pics of him, he was in the run and didnt want to come out

~Amy


----------



## kelso

I happen to love photograhy too!

I also love Benny's little white paws (and what a cute name!) AndPatches eyes are the biggest I've ever seenon a rabbit!:shock:


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya I knowshehas creepy bulgy eyes, its so weird. I thought she had aneye problem for a while...but no she just has wacko eyes

~Amy


----------



## rabbitgirl

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> ***
> 
> Rose: Thanks  The lodge wasGOREGOUS!! And yes they do have singing camps...though I would ratherdie then let them hear me sing  I believe the family still runs it,but not as much as they used to, I think it is getting too big for asmall family to run  And your right, its NOTHING like the movie
> 
> ***




Someday, ol' Rose is going to visit there....hopefully. I read the bookand fell in love with the idea of a big family camp where I could singme little lungs out.

Did you read that book? I haven't laughed that hard in a looooong timeover a book. Maria von Trapp had the most bizarre sense of humor.

Rose


----------



## ayglnu13

Hello every one,sorry these aren't bunny pictures  Its just a lil to hot to gooutside with the bunnies 

So here are some of the neighborhood kids swimming 

My brother walking across water 
























Thanks for lookin 

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

> You will have no problem making a living if you ever go into photography--




Fae: Yeah, I know I'm cute--


----------



## ayglnu13

I am going to gointo photography!!! I am so EXCITED! I am going to be taking a coursefrom NYIP (New york institute of photography)! AND I might have aninternship with a photographer that goes to my church!  OMG I AM SOEXCITED!!!!! I seriously didnt know what I was going to do when I "grewup" but now I think I know what I want to do! Be a photographer!! 

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

:highfive:Good for you Amy!!You cant deny that you have a natural ability for photography! Its noteveryday that someone actually gets to do something that they like fortheir life. Lucky you!


----------



## Jenniblu

Congrats Amy! I can see you now on the "Style" Channel, 

_"We are now visiting one the most celebrated newcomers inthe field of photography, Amy ___ in her palatial estate that sheshares with her pampered lagomorphs, including Nimue her beloved whiteFlemish Giant Rabbit..._

_...and it you think the interior of her home with it'scustom portraits of loved ones and original artwork is impressive, thenthe grounds are simply breathtaking..._

_...to the west on the far side of the grounds thisphilanthropist and 'old soul' has dedicated a portion of her propertyand resources to running a rabbit rescue in the area..._

_...in addition to attending premiere gala events, teachingphotography courses as a professor at __, she also speaks out foreducation and responsible breeding, making the slogan "Read before youBreed" as well known as the 80's "Say No to Drugs"campaign..._

Whew - that was a lot! Can I be your publicity agent when you become famous?


----------



## FreddysMom

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> _...in addition to attending premiere gala events, teachingphotography courses as a professor at __, she also speaks out foreducation and responsible breeding, making the slogan "Read before youBreed" as well known as the 80's "Say No to Drugs"campaign..._


LMAO


----------



## ayglnu13

You guys areawesome!!! 

If I ever became famous that would becool, but I also would be happy with my own little shop insomesmall town Either one is finewithme

I really want to thank you guysfor your support 

Here are some ofthe newest pictures I have taken 





































~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun

Amy, I think it's great that you are going intophotography. You have such a talent that it would be a shame not to dosomething with it. You always seem to 'capture the moment'.

Jan


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

Hey!

Great pictures, Amy! I just got back from Spain and got a few inmyself. I did see one bunny (se llama "conejo" en espanol)during my travels 

How is Merlin doing?


----------



## TinysMom

Amy....it's been almost 3 days now since you posted pictures...

We need more...more...more!

Peg (&amp; Tiny)


----------



## ayglnu13

Hahaha! Here aresome more pictures, sadly not rabbit pictures, it is over 90 degreeshere and the bunnies get all wet and sweaty when I take them out,sothere wont be bunny pics for a while  Hopefully I willget some good light in the house and take some then 

Anyways here are some more:

Jackie














Erin:













My sister:









~Amy


----------



## Conejita

I'M SPEECHLESS ABOUT YOUR PICTURES ..... THEY ARE MORE THAN AMAIZING


----------



## ayglnu13

Awww thank you! 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some new pics of Nimue....but I am warning you...they get a little bit ugly! 

Here is after he ate his carrot!















































~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

:laugh:


----------



## ayglnu13

He is sucha ham 






~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Noooooo!!!






Nimue????






Not a ham at all. Hates the camera!


----------



## ayglnu13

:laugh:
~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I SOOOOOOOO want to kiss that nose!!!


----------



## Carolyn

It's pitiful how she makes him beg!





Plllllllleassee Mommy - pay me some attention!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Looks like he's singing in this one:


----------



## Carolyn

These two are just pitiful!











The things he does for love!

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Hahaha!! He isactually munching on grapes!  He just kept poppin them in and I keptsnappin 

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu

"Psst - Mom can I have some moreplease?" I just love his cute little face - just want to kissit. Nimue is such a character.


----------



## LuvaBun

Just look at this poor, desperate-for-love boy.

That face needs a bigkiss!-Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Nimue is such a character.




Haha! Thats forsure!!! 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are two more! 













~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

Those are great... LOL!


----------



## stanleysmommy

Nimue's absolutely adorable! 

By the way how many days? :?


----------



## juicyjuicee

I'm guessing 3 or 4 more days.


----------



## stanleysmommy

That was my guess too but I want to make sure.


----------



## ayglnu13

You mean for Benny? 2 more days! 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

YAY!!! That is what I meant, thanks Amy!! 

Babies,Babies,Baaaabies!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom

i can wait to see those lil babes.....ive still got hopes for a fluffy eared one!!


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, oh, oh...I'm waiting for those babies!!

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

Just two more days! 


~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Is Benny a new momma or has she done this before? Any fur-pulling yet?

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

She is a new momma She is only a little bit bigger then she was before she becamepregnant so I dont think she will have that many babies. No fur pullingyet, but probably soon 

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

:waiting:


----------



## stanleysmommy

1 day now right?!!!??


----------



## juicyjuicee

sooooo exciteddd


----------



## ayglnu13

Yup yup! 1 more day! The nest box is in, but no pulled fur yet :? Hopefully soon! 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey every one! 

I am attempting to sell my car, it needswork, and I know that there aren't many people who want to buy a carthat needs work but maybe there is a toronado fanatic around here ormaybe some one knows some one who likes em 

I have found a couple toronado fanatic forums so we will see how that goes 

Here is a pic:








Its an '89 Oldsmobile Toronado Trofeo, ithas 150,000 miles on it but toronados can last double that with theright work done on it. 

We have already put $1300 into this car,and I just cant afford any more repairs  So if any one is good withcars or anything this would be the car for you! I love this car, its areally awesome car, it has tons of character.

~Amy


----------



## juicyjuicee

*bumping to see how benny is doing*


----------



## LuvaBun

Yeah Amy. Any news? Any patter of tiny feet??onder:

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi

Where are those babies??? Come on Benny!!!





Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

Well its 10:40 and I am starting to loose faith that there are any babies  Maybe in the morning there will be some 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

I hope I hope! Keep us updated.


----------



## 

Keep in mind last monththere was only 30 days not 31,may throw the kindle off byone day .


----------



## bunsforlife

::trying to wait patiently...::


----------



## ayglnu13

Still nothing  But hey she might bea late kindler 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Waaaaaaaaaant to see Merlin's babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayglnu13

Still nothing No nesting or anything  

~Amy


----------



## bunsforlife

DId her tummy get palpated? (cant remember)

Maybe Merlin shot a blank?


----------



## 

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> DId her tummy get palpated? (cant remember)
> 
> Maybe Merlin shot a blank?


:laugh:

Wouldnt be the first one in this miserable heat lol .


----------



## FreddysMom

Amy....this waiting stuff is becoming very difficult!!


----------



## ayglnu13

I did palpate her,but I am not very good at it, and I thought I felt something, but itmight have not been babies. I dont think she is pregnant  She justdoesnt look big enough and when I felt her today she didnt feel lumpyor anything. 

 So sad 

~Amy


----------



## 

Amy : it issad but maybe for the best , Youknow yourself its hard enoughto find good homesfor pure breds , and much harder toplace cross breeds . Maybe if yougot a Female Version of MerlinIt would be more sucessfull ?

Are you planning on getting Benny Spayed ?


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh Amy so sorry. You're not going to try to breed her again are you?


----------



## ayglnu13

Gypsy: I do knowhow hard it is to find homes for crosses, but I cant deny that I waslooking forwards to having babies around again, I miss Dash and Broganmore then you could ever imagine  And yes we are getting her spayed

Standleymommy: No we are not planning tobreed her again, the first breeding wasnt planned either.

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Yeah I was just wondering since you were looking forward to them.


----------



## ayglnu13

I was DEFINITELYlooking forward to having the babies, but it wouldnt be responsible ofme to breed mutts  Even though they would have been very cute mutts!

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

It's too bad that the babies won't look like Merlin; although mom's a pretty girl.

How is my little mon, Merlin,doing anyway? 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

He is doing awesome He needs to be shaved again but I cant decide if I want to show himor not (he would need a full coat to be shown) Other then that hewould have been neutered by now. 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

I love him shaved the most!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I love him shaved the most!




Ditto 

I am not even sure if German Angoras canbe shown, but for now I would like to keep the showing possibilityopen. 

~Amy


----------



## 

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Gypsy: I do know how hard it isto find homes for crosses, but I cant deny that I was looking forwardsto having babies around again, I miss Dash and Brogan more then youcould ever imagine.
> 
> ~Amy


Know what Amythats where you are sovery WRONG!:bigtears:


----------



## ayglnu13

I would like every one to meet our newest family member: Glen 







I got him for my birthday 

He is a Russian Dwarf Hamster  (Atleast I think that is what he is called )
















~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aww! How cute!


----------



## stanleysmommy

Aww so cute! He looks like my Dickens did when he was little. I have that same cage too! He's adorable!


----------



## naturestee

He looks like my Fuzznugget! What a cutie!


----------



## ayglnu13

*naturestee wrote:*


> Fuzznugget!



What a cute name!!! 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Thanks, James thought of it. When Ibrought him home, James said he looked like a chicken nugget that fellbetween the couch cushions. He was the right size,too. I wanted to name him Fievel, but this lastedlonger. I almost named him Stalin.


----------



## TinysMom

Ooohhhhhh AAAAmmmmyyyyyy.......

When are we gonna see more PICTURES????

They don't have to be of bunnies.....although we LOVE to see bunnies.

Please give us more pictures....please?

Tiny &amp; Mom


----------



## ayglnu13

If you insist 












































 Sorry still no pics of bunnies, its still really hot outside 

~Amy


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> He is doing awesome  He needsto be shaved again but I cant decide if I want to show him or not (hewould need a full coat to be shown) Other then that he would havebeen neutered by now.
> 
> ~Amy




I am sure you have bunny fur everywhere by now  

I still find little clumps of Merlin-fur stuck to the undesides of car rooves and such


----------



## ayglnu13

A very sad day today  We had to bring Glen back to the petstore 

I am severely allergic to him  I pickedhim up for the first time yesterday and I started breaking out in hivesand my hands got all swollen and red  OMG I am sooooo depressed

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Amy. I didn't realize you could get that severe of an allergic reaction from hamsters.

:bouquet:


----------



## Zee

*Amy, *This are *AMAZING*.You most certainly have a natural talent for photography. You will go aloooong way

PS I sorry to hear that you had to give back your hamster. What a shame 
*
ayglnu13 wrote: *


>


----------



## ayglnu13

*naturestee wrote:*


> I didn't realize you could get that severe of anallergic reaction from hamsters.




Neither did I :?

I am really allergic to guinea pigs as well, maybe they have the same type of fur.

Maybe I am just allergic to rodents.

~Amy


----------



## mini lop luva

Awwww greats pictures Amy so cute want the lops lol xxxxxxx georgie


----------



## FreddysMom

Amy, that really stinks  ..........and where are some current pics of all your fuzzballs of love?


----------



## cirrustwi

I'm so sad that you had to take Glenback. Russian Dwarfs are so cute, however, it's been myexperience that they are evil! I won't even sellthem. I've had too many experiences with them biting me or myemployees or customers and just had too many returned because of it.

Maybe you are allergic to the bedding? Do you use beddingwith the bunnies? I saw that you were using Carefresh, I doknow a few people who are allergic to it and I'm allergic to pine.

Jen


----------



## naturestee

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Russian Dwarfs are so cute, however, it's been my experiencethat they are evil! I won't even sell them. I'vehad too many experiences with them biting me or my employees orcustomers and just had too many returned because of it.


I hear you! I'll stick with the Syrians after this.I love him, but after he got to be about 6 months old he started bitingat random. Now, he only gets out of his cage a few times aweek. He usually prefers to stay in it anyway. Inever pick him up. I offer him his run-around ball, whichfits into his cage door, and if he wants out he gets in. Moreoften than not lately he ignores it and just looks fortreats. Sigh. He's still super cute, though.


----------



## ayglnu13

I use carefresh allthe time so I dont think it would be that. And I agree with you Jen, hewas kinda nasty, cute but nasty. He kept biting me 

Maybe it was for the best, I probablywould have gotten depressed if he kept biting me 

Poor lil guy I do feel bad giving him back 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Any more new pictures?


----------



## ayglnu13

Bunny picture orother pictures?  I always have other pictures, but its just too hotfor good bunny pictures. 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Either. I love all your pictures.


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some regular pictures




































I will definitely try to get out and takesome pics of the bunnies, I just hate taking pics of the buns inside,they always get that horrid red eye! 

~Amy


----------



## Ally

Amy, your pictures are all so wonderful!

Ally


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks 

~Amy


----------



## 

Believe it or not itisnt the hamster your allergic to, its the feces andurine , Cassi has the sameproblem , the fur didntbother her she was testedthe Doctor said where fur isntthe problem its got to be thebody functions ., Cassi getsHuge Hives, reddeningswelling etc from them also . Ihave to keep her and rodentsseperate , She cant go near any ofthe rodent family including theGuinia Pigs .


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh my gosh Amy, they're amazing! :shock: I love the blue eyes on the girl, and the butterflies colors just pop out!


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks  Those are her actual eyes, I didnt have to do anything to them. 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Wow. How did you get all but her eyes black and white?


----------



## ayglnu13

Photoshop  I just got it today actually 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Cool. I think we have...wait, yes we do we have that.


----------



## ayglnu13

Sadly Patches passed away this morning. She diedof old age, she wasnt in any pain from what we could tell. We just wokeup this moring and she was gone 

Patches died at the age of 9







Rest in peace Patches.

~Amy


----------



## jordiwes

Sorry to hear about patches. She was beautiful.


----------



## Jenniblu

(((Amy))) I'm sorry dear. She certainly lived a good long life though.


----------



## bunnydude

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry.:bigtears:


----------



## juicyjuicee

Sorry to hear about patches. She lived a good life.:bigtears:


----------



## stanleysmommy

So sorry Amy.


----------



## FreddysMom

oh Amy!, I am so sorry! I could imagine tho, any animal in your care lived a full happy life!!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Im so sorry about Patches. I love that picture -typical inquisitive Dutch! She had a good life, and passing in hersleep is as peaceful as it gets! Be happy at The Bridge, Patches!

Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some new pictures of Nimue!









































Oh and we have some good news! We will be picking upaSteelFlemish doeat the end ofSeptember!! 

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

"Hey MA! Enough wit the pictures already!"


----------



## mambo101

I just love that rabbit!!


----------



## juicyjuicee

Cutest pictures i have ever seen.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aww! I've missed Nimue! Such personality!

Great pics, Amy.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Welcome Back Amy.

WE all miss you here. What a cute pics of Nimue. I am so sorry for your lost of Patches.


----------



## LuvaBun

Nice to have you back Amy! Those pics of Nimue are great - that boy just oozes personality 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom

:clap:Keely LOVES to see pictures of the other big bunnies!!!! Great pics!


----------



## cirrustwi

Amy: I'm so glad you're back!!! Imissed you and Nimue. I love those pictures. Henever fails to put a smile on my face.

And, congrats on the doe!! That's super exciting!

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Oh and we have some good news! We will be picking upaSteelFlemish doeat the end ofSeptember!!
> 
> ~Amy


For breeding????? 

Is Nimue neutered?

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

*Laura wrote: *


> For breeding?????
> 
> Is Nimue neutered?
> 
> Laura


Nooooo breeding  Nimue has been neutered since November. I dont haveenough room for baby Flemishes  I would end up keeping them all! 

~Amy


----------



## rabbitgirl

Like me and baby Pals. Did you see the newaddition? She's a big girl!! I'm going insane waiting for babies. WishI could keep them!! But gypsy and Jen and Freddysmom will have fun.

Rose


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Nooooo breeding  Nimue has been neutered since November.
> ~Amy


Poo Poo


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some new Hazel pictures 








Nimmy and Haze meeting through two layers of bars 







Haze ignoring him







Checking out the sights













She had this obsession with my sisterstowel! So here is is sneaking over to her and the nudgingher:







More nudging







She has succeeded!







I was wondering why she was having so muchfun outside (I seriously have never seen a bunny do SO many binkies!)but then I realized, he doesnt let his bunnies out to play so this washer first time out of a cage!

Poor girl! 

~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hazel's beautiful, Amy! Poor Nimuelooks so rejected in that one pic! Poor boy. Givehim a big hug from me! I hope they can be bonded. 

Laura


----------



## mambo101

Really! Nim looks really anxious to play with his new friend.


----------



## ayglnu13

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Really! Nim looks really anxious to play with his new friend.


He wants to play with her SOOOO bad. But Iam a little worried about letting them together, I mean she is sosmall. I'll probably wait until she gets a bit bigger before I let themreally meet. For now they will have to live with seeing eachotherthrough the bars 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Okay I'm sorry but I haven't been on lately and I'm a little lost...who's Hazel?:?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Here are some new Hazel pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimmy and Haze meeting through two layers of bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haze ignoring him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking out the sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had this obsession with my sisterstowel! So here is is sneaking over to her and the nudgingher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More nudging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has succeeded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why she was having so muchfun outside (I seriously have never seen a bunny do SO many binkies!)but then I realized, he doesnt let his bunnies out to play so this washer first time out of a cage!
> 
> Poor girl!
> 
> ~Amy


Stanleys mom this is Hazel. Amy got a new flemmie for Nimue.


----------



## thbunns

Your bunnies are so precious! Have you posted new pictures of the babies?
I love your photography, so crisp, what camera do you use (forgive me if it was asked already)?


----------



## ayglnu13

*thbunns wrote: *


> Your bunnies are so precious! Have you posted new pictures of the babies?
> I love your photography, so crisp, what camera do you use (forgive me if it was asked already)?


Well as of now I dont have any babiesbut maybe there will be some in a couple months. As for thetype of camera I use, I use a Kodax Easyshare, its nothing fancy but itworks 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> Okay I'm sorry but I haven't been on lately and I'm a littlelost...who's Hazel?:?


She is my new girl! 

Here is a thread about her:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9946&amp;forum_id=1

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh okay I just now saw your thread. She's beautiful!


----------



## Nicky Snow

she is sooooooooo beautiful. and i think Hazel is a great name!

Nicole


----------



## Zee

Amy

Just seen you use Kodak Easyshare. It is one of the programs I use to edit some of my photo's.

I like the new avatar, but I miss seeing Merlin !!! How is he ???

Any new pics of him yet ?


----------



## ayglnu13

*Zee wrote: *


> Amy
> 
> Just seen you use Kodak Easyshare. It is one of the programs I use to edit some of my photo's.
> 
> I like the new avatar, but I miss seeing Merlin !!! How is he ???
> 
> Any new pics of him yet ?




He is doing pretty good. But boy oh boy ishe s trouble maker! We haven't been able to have him neutered yetbecause of some financial issues, we just cant afford a $200 vet billright now, but as soon as well can he is going in! We cant let him runaround the room any more because he pees on *EVERYTHING*. And Icant let the other bunnies (who are neutered/spayed) run around theliving room because he will go the bathroom out of the cage andsometimes it gets on the other bunnies. I will definitely try to takesome pictures soon, but we don't have an outdoor run right now becauseit being rebuilt, and he cant run inside because he will probably makemy camera wet! Haha so hopefully within a week or so I will have somenew photos 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh and here are a couple pictures that I took for my photography calss 


























They (and a couple others) are going to beon display at a local coffee house on the 17th! I am SOOexcited!!

~Amy


----------



## Zee

Fantastic Photos Amy !!!!!

You should be really proud of yourself

:great:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Those photos are really good!


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks!! 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee

Congrats on getting your art displayed! It's about time!


----------



## ayglnu13

I just sold my first prints!!!!  I sold 4 poster prints of these pictures

























YAY!!

~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom

Congrats!!!! Good for you!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Amy it is beautiful. What a job for yourtalent in your age. Keep up the great work maybe when I save enoughmoney I will buy some off of you. Maybe you could take some good onesof the animals for animal lovers. I would love it for the garage oncewe convert it to the critter room.


----------



## Jenniblu

Amy wow! I don't read this thread fora few weeks and look at all the great pictures you have took!You have sold some and some others are going in a coffee house.

I also didn't know you took photography classes - when sis this happenlol? BTW - have you found the original file of that one pic Iliked so much?

I really like the pic of Hazel with her back turned away from Nimue, helooks like he is saying, "Come back baby- I'm sorry!" lol

:blueribbon:&lt;--- for you


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I really got to get some of those dog out doorpens. But they are pretty pricy. So I might just buy more grids andmake them that way. 2 high go about at least a 2x10 cage size or 2x8cage size set for out door only.


----------



## FreddysMom

Amy you have such a talented eye! Fabulous work..!!! and tons of congrats on your sale and exhibition!!! 

Check out this picture..look in the reflection in the glass.. i SWEAR i can see an eye! so cool


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

You take such wonderful pictures. I might have to purchase some photos from you.


----------



## LuvaBun

Well done Amy, I am so pleased for you. Those are stunning pictures - you are so talented.

Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy




----------



## ariel

Oh Amy!! What a talent you have, I lovehow the pictures are black and white and then there are some parts withcolous the shoes the rose or nails. They are Fantastic!! :great:

Congratulations, no wonder you are so excited to have them go up in acoffeehouse, If I owned a business over there I'd be proud to have yourpictures hanging in my shop!

Well done!!!:star::star:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Amy, how many nic tiles did you use to build your outside run? I'd love to make something like that for Elf. 

Your photography is so stunning! I had to go back page by page and look at them all again. What an eye you have!


----------



## jordiwes

Where's Amy these days? I miss her great pics and her bunnies!


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

I might wither away from lack of Merlin pictures*fades*


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey all! :colors:

I do greatly apologize for not updating 


Things have been a little hectic over here the past couple of months.The bunnies are doing great! But we've had a little bump in the road.We think my mom is allergic to Merlin so we have been trying a bunch ofdifferent things (such as moving Merlin to my room). She is hoping thatshe isnt allergic to him and that its just a sinus infection (atleast I think thats what she said it was). Merlin doesnt appreciatebeing in the basement (my bedroom), he would much rather be in theliving room where he can get lovin 24/7, but it will only been a weekor two more and then we are going to have to figure this whole thingout. 

Nimue is still getting bigger now at a grand ol' 23lbs






(take into consideration that my sister is 5'8)

I thought he should go on a diet, but the vet says he is just fine.

Hazel is almost 15lbs and is getting bigger every day 

My sister's rabbits (Rupert, Benny, and Cita), and my brother's rabbit's (Fae and Xander) are all doing well 

I hope this is ok to post but I figured I would include some of my photography:





















I hope to get some new bunny pics taken soon 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

OH! AND....


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Amy!

Glad to hear you are doing well. Hope your momisnt allergic to Merlin.

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hi Amy! We miss you around here! 

The pics are great! I really needed a Nimue fix! Thanks for sharing.

Happy Holidays!!!

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:AMY! Great to see you back. Wow, Nimue,is a really *big* boy. And your photography is asstunning as ever. Hope you can join us a bit more now the holidayseason is here!

Jan


----------



## AnnaS

what beautiful pictures you have.


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks!

I am gonna try to get back into the swing of things on this forum  Hopefully I will be able to stick around! 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

New Nimue and Merlin pictures!!!!

Hope you enjoy them 

(sorry that I didnt get as many of Merlin he was doing the potty danceand I didnt want him to finish the potty dance on my bed )









































~Amy


----------



## zoecat6

Merlin is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!:hearts::heart::inlove:. I want, I want, I want!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Great pictures! I love Merlin's ears.:love:


----------



## ayglnu13

He is such an awesome little rabbit,esp around my mom he just LOVES her to death! He is actually the onlyrabbit that we have ever owned that has never bitten us, not even alittle nip. 

I'll try and get some pictures of the other rabbits soon!

~Amy


----------



## Walrus Gumboot

Merlin looks so dignified with that haircut


----------



## nose_twitch

Look at Merlin's huge wittle nose!!! What a wittle cutie!

(Okay, baby talk over.)


----------



## ayglnu13

Haha yea, I usually like to keep himlong and fluffy but he gets shavings stuck in his fur and its justeasier to keep him short 

~Amy

*
Walrus Gumboot wrote: *


> Merlin looks so dignified with that haircut


----------



## LuvaBun

Both boys are looking wonderful _ I think Merlinsuits his haircut. I bet your mom feels great that Merlin hastaken such a shine to her 

Jan


----------



## AmberNBuns

Ican look at so many rabbit picturesand never feel as if I have "seen 'em all" - and Merlin_definately_ takes my breath away. What a darling!


----------



## Anneliese

Fantastic photos Amy. I love Merlin's face! 

~ Anneliese


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey,

I just want to thank every one who sent me a message! I felt so missed 

Here is the newest member of our family:






This is Lucky, he was actually born this morning, about an hour ago 

He had another sibbling but the doe got to him before I did :X Poor lil guy. 

Anyways, the doe didnt pull ANY fur, didnt make a nest, nothing. So here I am again in the same position I was the last time we had babies.....handfeeding...or atleast holding the mother while he feeds. No more babies for her, I thought she was going to do it right this time, but nooooooo. 

Well its nice to be taking to every one again 

~Amy


----------



## tailof2rabbits

Wow. :shock:I've never seen a newborn bunny before. It'sso beautiful. He's so tiny. And fragile. Nimue is huge! I love it, love it, love it. Must make for one heck of a snuggle, huh? Wish Marbles could grow to be that big. I especially like Merlin's ears. That last picture of him makes him look regal. :bow


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is my old thread from almost a year ago, it has TONS of pictures of babies 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6320&forum_id=1


----------



## naturestee

Hi Amy! That little guy is so cute. So much for the last time just being an inexperienced mother.


----------



## LuvaBun

Hi Amy. What an adorable baby. Looks like you have your work cut out again taking care of him. That mom just must not like being a Mommy Bunny 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

Oh how adorable. I just love baby bunnies so much. 

That's a shame about mama not being good at being a mother. Some does just don't seem to be cut out for it though....which is a shame. 

Good luck with the baby....I have 12 babies right now - the first litter of 6 just opened their eyes yesterday and the 2nd litter of six should be opening their eyes within the week. As I told Art when the first ones opened their eyes.."Now the FUN begins!"

Keep sharing photos - I love them. And I miss your other photos too that were non-rabbit related.

Peg


----------



## ayglnu13

Here are some of my non rabbit related photos 


































~Amy


----------



## m.e.

Amy - you have some *serious* talent, girl! Those are great :great:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Very nice work Amy! 

Raspberry


----------



## Pipp

WOW! This is really BREATHTAKING work! Congratulations!!



:inlove::great::highfive::bouquet::hug::thumbup:toastingbuns:happydance:biggrinarty0002:goodjob:agree



(And who are your subjects? You have cute bunnies and cute clients!) 



SAS :wiggleand PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks! The first two are of my best friend Sarah, the second set of pictures are of my sister and the dance ones are from a recital that I did  

Baby bunny update:


----------



## LuvaBun

Stunning pics, as usual, Amy. Must say that I have missed seeing your work, so I'm glad your posting again .

The baby bunny picture is just so adorable. How is he/she doing (apart from being comfy and snoozing in the blankie ) 

Jan


----------



## doodle

Wow, what talent. Your pictures are awesome! Do you have a website for your photography? I'd love to see it if you do.

The baby bunny is so precious.


----------



## ayglnu13

*As of now I just use myspace, so it would be myspace.com/amynauman  You can check out my blogs at the top right corner for more pictures 


doodle wrote: *


> Wow, what talent. Your pictures are awesome! Do you have a website for your photography? I'd love to see it if you do.
> 
> The baby bunny is so precious.


----------



## ayglnu13

*He is doing pretty good, seems to be really healthy. I am a little worried about him not growing up without any siblings or a mother. I just hope that he learns how to eat on his own and such. 

~Amy

LuvaBun wrote:*


> The baby bunny picture is just so adorable. How is he/she doing (apart from being comfy and snoozing in the blankie )
> 
> Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

Well we've made it to day three!  So far so good!






~Amy


----------



## naturestee

He's so precious! How are you feeding him? Are you putting him on the mom, or hand feeding him?


----------



## AnnaS

Oh what a cutie. I hope he'll be fine.
Your pictures are so beautiful and original.:goodjob


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - what a sweetie.....I'm dying to see day 4....and beyond!

Peg

P.S. Once his eyes open I would think he would learn to eat on his own by watching mama eat.....my rabbits learn to eat on their own pretty easily - I usually put a bit of hay or oatmeal out (uncooked) for them...


----------



## ayglnu13

Well today I have some good news and some bad news 

The bad news is Merlin is going to have to be rehomed  My mom's allergies are just too much for her to handle any more so we have to get him adopted. We did however find a wonderful home, he will be moving in with Carolyn 






The good news is Lucky has made it to day 5! 






And some more good news, I actually adopted a ferret two days ago  His name is Drwight, named after the guy in the Office 
















~Amy


----------



## naturestee

:sad: So sorry that you have to rehome Merlin. He's getting a great home, though. 

That ferret is super cute!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my. I'm so sorry to hear about Merlin.....but he'll be getting a good home. I'm thrilled to see and hear about Lucky! Are you going to keep him....? And the ferret...wow. I've never had one but he looks so cute.

Its so good to see you posting again - I've missed you!

Peg


----------



## Pipp

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> ...We did however find a wonderful home, he will be moving in with Carolyn


 Wow, 'our' Carolyn? Definitely an awesome home! (I heard from her the other day, BTW, and she is in SUCH a great space! She's SO happy that she has her life back!!) I'm sure you'll miss him, but no doubt that Merlin will be blessed with laughter, smiles and kisses galore!

Awww, Dwight's so cute!(My, what sharp little teeth they have!) And as always, great photos! :love:

Got our fingers and paws crossed for Day 6 (through to Day 3000) on the little one, thanks for keeping us updated. 

sas and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp

:bump


----------



## ayglnu13

Yay! Day 11!!! 

Here is a picture from day 10, I havent taken one from today yet 







~Amy


----------



## TinysMom

Oh AMY! I'm so happy for you. Lucky looks so loved....

Peg


----------



## jordiwes

That is so incredibly precious.:bow


----------



## ayglnu13

Day 14!!!!! 

I had to open his eyes this morning because I was afraid he was going to start getting an infection. I am a little worried because his eyes are a little cloudy. Well really I cant get a good look at them he holds them shut tightly when I pick him up. Any ideas?

Here are some pictures:











~Amy


----------



## AnnaS

Oh what a sweetie


----------



## naturestee

:inlove: What a love!


----------



## TinysMom

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Day 14!!!!!
> 
> I had to open his eyes this morning because I was afraid he was going to start getting an infection. I am a little worried because his eyes are a little cloudy. Well really I cant get a good look at them he holds them shut tightly when I pick him up. Any ideas?
> 
> ~Amy


 Get some Terramycin eye ointment and put it on his eyes/around his eyes. It works wonders. I got mine at a Tractor Supply Company store - perhaps Agway or someplace like that? 

I know www.bunnyrabbit.com carries it too.

Peg

P.S. he's adorable - and I'd be worried about the eyes not opening until so late too....I'm glad you got them open!


----------



## m.e.

What a sweet andprecious lil' cutie pie:inlove:


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks all! I love the little guy to death, I just hope I dont lose this guy like I didnt Brogan and Dash  Must stay positive! 

Anyways I thought I would give a photo update 

Here are some recent portraits that I did:























~Amy


----------



## TinysMom

Wow Amy - I love those portraits....were they an assignment for your photo class you were taking - or something you did as part of a job - or just for fun?

I'm so amazed at your talent....you have such a good eye for taking photos!

Peg


----------



## Spiced77

hey Amy.. i dont know what grade you're in, but you should really keep in mind Senior Photos  your pictures are way better than the ones i saw back in high school.. maybe make a little money with it if you really wanted  or just have them pay for your supplies so you could get experience!


----------



## ayglnu13

http://amysphotography.deviantart.com/store

Prints are now available!!!


----------



## Pipp

ahhhh, my Amy fix.  

I work in publishing, Ithink I can safely say Amy has an awesome career ahead of her.ink iris:I must keep in touch! 



sas :biggrin


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks pipp!! 

Day 17


----------



## AnnaS

oh what a little cutie


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my gosh!!!

A baby bunny flop! SOOOOOOOOOOO adorable! :inlove:

Laura


----------



## ayglnu13

Hmmm I havent updated Lucky's pictures in a while have I?? 

Day 28 






I hope every one's bunnies are doing well 

~Amy


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh My Goodness

What a Cutie.

Soooska:bunny18:bunny19


----------



## naturestee

Oooh! He looks like a cheeky troublemaker! Just look how he's eyeing the camera.


----------



## ayglnu13

(I posted this in the health section but I figured I would post this here as well)

Well as some of you may know we have a baby bunny (just turned a monthold) named Lucky. Just today I noticed that his head is kindatilted to one side, and of course I started to panic! I havenever seen wry neck so I dont totally know what it looks like but doesany one know the symptoms? Anything I can do to helphim? If he gets any worse its off to the vet. Why is it Ihave the worst luck with baby rabbits? First Brogan, then Dash, and nowLucky...no more babies for me!

Anyways, any help would be greatly apprecaited 

~Amy


----------



## RO STAFF 2

:bump

Bumping this, we need an Amy fix -- bad! 

But it may be time for an "Ayglnu13 (Amy's) PICTURE VAULT 2006"thread!! I have a high speed connection, and managed tosqueeze in lunch while it loaded. (Well, not really, butclose!)


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey all!

Here is a movie I made of the baby 





(click it to view it )

I should hopefully take some more picture, as soon as its stops raining here! 

For those who would like to view some of my photography you can go to this link:

http://amysphotography.deviantart.com/gallery/

~Amy


----------



## Pipp

Yaaaaaaay!!!!! :yes:

I'm SO glad that Lucky is doing well! I didn't dare to hopehe'd even make it this far.  Kiss the little guyfor me!! 

And REALLY glad to have my Amy photo (er.. video?) fix! You've made my day. :happydance

sas:biggrinpipp :bunnydance:dill:brownbunnyradar and darry :toastingbunsand sherry:bunny24the FOSTERbun


----------



## naturestee

Those uppy loppy earsare too cute! What a babe!


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey all!

I havent been on here in soooo long! I miss you guys 

Here are some updated pictures of Lucky, any idea what color he is? I cant seem to figure it out!



















~Amy


----------



## jordiwes

Hey Amy,

What a cutie!! Is he eating a strawberry? You might want to post your color question in the rabbitry. 

Welcome back!

My initial guess is chocolate sable point. Just a guess.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Amy....I just did what I did so long ago...I went all the way back to the beginning and read through everything again. hehe I ooo'd and ahhhh'd over all of your photography. I smiled and cried through your stories. 

and

I just wondered...did anything come of the letter you wrote about the cockatoo? I'm sure I missed it somewhere along the way, but I was just wondering if he got saved or they got shut down, etc. 

Are you still using the same camera, or has your photography allowed you to upgrade to something more professional?


----------



## Jess_sully

Verrrry cute pictures! He looks like a Siamese Sable to me. 

http://www.mysticalmistminiatures.com/genetics.html


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, Amy. Lucky is gorgeous, just like all of your rabbits. 

Thanks for sharing. Hope all is well with you and yours.

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun

*AMY!!* Great to see you again. And look at Lucky, all grown up and fit and gorgeous. He is just like a kid in those pics - y'know, when they eat a coloured sweet then show how it's coloured their tongue . Keep all the pics coming!

jan


----------



## naturestee

Amy! I've missed you! :hug:

Lucky is gorgeous! He's really grown up to be beautiful!

So... got pictures of the rest of the crew?


----------



## ayglnu13

*Jordiwes:* Hehe thanks! He is actually eating a piece of a cherry  I havent tried strawberries yet! Your guess is a good as mine! I will definitely post it in the other forum 

*Elf mommy: *Wow! You had quite a few pages to go through! No, sadly I never heard anything from the zoo, I even sent a follow up letter, nothing ever happend. I havent had the guts to go back there yet, I'm worried its still like that . As of now I used the Canon Rebel XT with the kit lens and a 75-300mm zoom lens. Here are some links to my most recent pictures:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/36420618/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/35772732/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/35197021/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34810363/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32616958/



*Jess_sully: *Thanks! He does kinda look like that  Maybe he will become lighter as he grows older! 

*Laura: *Awww thanks so much! I hope everything is going well with you as well! 

*LuvaBun: *Its great to see you too! Haha yeah he is JUST like a kid! Today I gave him a bit of plain pasta while we were eating desert so he would let us eat desert in peace and he usually LOVES pasta but nope he knew we had icecream and kept chasing us around the house trying to get into our bowls. I finally had to let him have a tiny lick just to settle him down. Crazy rabbit! :colors: 

*Naturestee: *I missed you too!  My room is being finished this weekend so hopefully I will be able to get some shots in of the other big buns! You know we have 9 rabbits as of now! AND they all live in side...our neighbors think we are insane 

*~Amy*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Nine rabbits!

How many stay in your room? That's the room in the basement with Nimue under your bed?

Rainbows!


----------



## ayglnu13

*I have three living in my room right now: Nimue, Hazel and Merlin. The flemishes are in great dane dog crates under the bed and Merlin is in a regular rabbit cage on the other size of the room. Him and Nimue dont get along

Then we have one in the den: Fae
Two in the living room: Lucky and Cita
Two in my sister's room: Benny and Rupert
And one in my brother's room: Xander

I also have a ferret named Dwight, 1 Lilac Crowned Amazon named Jasmine, and 3 parakeets 

Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Nine rabbits!
> 
> How many stay in your room? That's the room in the basement with Nimue under your bed?
> 
> Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Merlin is back? How is your mom's allergies?
We need to get some bunny picture updates. :camera

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Elf Mommy

Great Dane Dog crates under the bed!!!???!!! Do you use a ladder to get into your bed??? LOL


----------



## ayglnu13

Well Merlin actually never left. Carolyn was going to take him but she decided that Tucker would be too stressed, which I totally understand. We thought that Merlin was the source of her allergies but now that he is down stairs and she still has her allergies we assume its not him. There is something else in this house that is bothering her.

We are finishing my room today so hopefully I will be able to get some new shots of the buns :colors:
*

Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Merlin is back? How is your mom's allergies?
> We need to get some bunny picture updates. :camera
> 
> Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## ayglnu13

Close! I use a chair 

My bed is atleast 4 ft off the ground, it was supposed to have a dresser and shelves under it but the rabbits went there instead 
*
Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Great Dane Dog crates under the bed!!!???!!! Do you use a ladder to get into your bed??? LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy

I've been putting off joining Deviantart forever...because I figured I had enough webpages to keep up with. LOL Oh well...you got me! 



Beautiful work, Amy...truly gorgeous!


----------



## ayglnu13

Yay! Haha here are some new Flemish Pictures!! 

Nimue:


As soon as he steps out of the cage he HAS to check out his food bag!






"Nimue come get a treat!!"






Sneaky sneaky






Making my new couch nice a furry






Hazel:

"You lookin at me!?"






Pose for the camera!






Compare Nimue and Hazel:

Hazel






Nimue 









~Amy


----------



## Elf Mommy

I know Elf isn't a Flemmie, but when I look at that last photo of Hazel...it just makes me wonder. hehe


----------



## JimD

*HI, AMY !!!!:wave:*


----------



## ayglnu13

Heya Jim!


----------



## Pipp

Amy!! :hug:

Just checked out your site (again) and spent the last hour oggling :love:your incredibly awesome _world class_ photography! 

Thanks for the reminder, made my day!

(I love it when you post!) 



sas :kiss:and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## ayglnu13

Hey!

As some of you may know I sent a letter to a zoo about a year ago. The letter contained a complaint about the condition of the bird cages, they were appalling! Well I just heard today that they are closing the zoo! They say it is because of a decline in admissions, but I think that other people were sending in letters and filing complaints with the ASPCA as well. Anyway they are having an auction in Oct. and I am considering going to see if they still have the cockatoo that I sent the letter about, its just a matter of finding enough money to get up there!

If you have no idea what I am talking about you can go to page four of my bunny blog and you can read about the problems with the zoo and see pictures as well 

~Amy


----------



## aurora369

I remember reading about that when I first joined the forum.

I really hope that if the cockatoo is still there, that you can get him. He seemed really sweet.

Good luck,

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun

I think you're probably right about there having been other complaints. I hope that all the animals find good homes, and that you can get the cockatoo . Let us know.

Jan


----------

